# WordReference Forums moving to new forum software



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

*The transition is now scheduled for May 9 at the same time as before.*

Note (from Saturday, April 25): The transition did not go as planned. We will be investigating the problem and will try again at some future date. (More details)

*Here is what I originally wrote about the transition:*
After many years of using the vBulletin forum software, it is time to change to something new.  Unless we encounter some unforeseen delay, we will make this change this coming Saturday, April 25.

vBulletin has been a good platform for us, but we are stuck on vBulletin 4, which is software that hasn't been seriously updated in three or four years.  vBulletin 5 has a number of problems. The most important one is that it can't handle forums as large as ours.

We are moving to Xenforo forum software.  The team leading Xenforo are some of the people who led vBulletin so successfully a number of years ago.  The forum software was built with large forums in mind.  While it is slightly different, the basics are all the same. I am excited about this.  The modern features that it offers and the flexibility for further development will be a big plus for our community.

Please go look at our test forum (after reading the note in bold below!) that we have been working on for the last few months. It has a copy of the WordReference Forums database from January 2.  Feel free to play around and post on that forum.

To see it:
*Before even seeing the page, you must enter a username of "wr" and password of "wr".* To post, you will then need to log in with your normal username and the password you had on January 2.
http://xen.wordreference.com

Note that email updates from that forum have been turned off, so you won't get any updates and you can't register a new account.

Here is the tentative timeline on Saturday:
1. The forums are shutdown for 20-30 minutes.
2. The forums will come back in read-only mode while we prepare the new forums. (This might not be possible, but we will try.)
3. When the new forums are ready, hopefully after just 3-4 hours, we will switch over.

Mike


----------



## Peterdg

Woow! Exciting times for you ahead!

I'm going to test it right away!


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> Woow! Exciting times for you ahead!


Hi, Peter.

I'm hoping that the transition will be as boring as possible!


----------



## Tarja Argentina

I forgot my pw. How can I recover it? Thanks


----------



## johngiovanni

Hope this does not mean Armageddon.  Just to be on the safe side, I echo Tarja Argentina's request. Please let us know how we recover our passwords.  Regards to you.
John


----------



## Tarja Argentina

hope that too!


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Hi, Peter.
> 
> I'm hoping that the transition will be as boring as possible!


I don't want to spoil your weekend plans, but these things usually make you realize you do have nerves. You'll wish it were Monday!

Now more seriously: If we have questions or remarks about the new forum software, do you want us to post them here or would you rather have us post them in the new forum? (e.g. in the Comments and Suggestions section over there).


----------



## mkellogg

Tarja Argentina said:


> I forgot my pw. How can I recover it? Thanks


Since email is not enabled, there is no way to recover passwords in this  test forum.  (Sorry.)  What you can do is still SEE the way it works without logging in.


----------



## Greyfriar

Luckily I have kept the same password so am off for a 'play'.  

Best wishes, Mike, and hope all will be well.  And thank you!


----------



## johngiovanni

Then can I ask to recover my password BEFORE Saturday?

Regards,
John


----------



## Greyfriar

Wow!  What a great improvement.  I love it.


----------



## JamesM

johngiovanni said:


> Then can I ask to recover my password BEFORE Saturday?
> 
> Regards,
> John



I believe your current password (which appears to be working on this board) will be transferred to the new board on Saturday.   You won't have to remember an older password.

Here's the link for resetting your password on the current board:

http://forum.wordreference.com/login.php?do=lostpw


----------



## Ferrol

I have forgotten my password .Please let me know how I can recover it or set a new one


----------



## Peterdg

Ferrol said:


> I have forgotten my password .Please let me know how I can recover it or set a new one


See post #8.


----------



## machokrap

I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.
Is there a way of customising the colours?


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,

I think I like the new forum skin. I don't like the new graphic smilies set, though. Also, wouldn't loading take some extra time now that the forum pages display the thread starters/posters avatars?

I like the pop-up window that appears when you click on someone's username! That way, you don't need to open a new tab or window to see their profile.

I'm ambivalent about the _following/followers_ sections, especially the latter—I don't know what I'm supposed to do or feel with that information. 

Posting to someone's profile... Hmm. I don't know. Is that feature necessary?

I also see there are Trophy Points? Will that feature be enabled?

The “Ignore” button now allows you to ignore moderators. I'm not sure that's something we want to encourage. 

There might be other things I could be reporting later. 

¡Mucho ánimo, Mike, y que todo salga a pedir de boca!


J.


----------



## anaczz

Gostei do novo aspecto do fórum, veremos quanto à funcionalidade. Em todo o caso, adoro novidades e mudanças!


----------



## stephenlearner

Will all the threads I have posted before be transferred to the new forum or will they disappear?


----------



## Peterdg

I also have some remarks already:

1) The Celebrations forum is not visible anymore
2) The red triangle has disappeared. There is now a "report" link, but it's hardly visible (and the "red triangle" is a more or less iconic concept in the forums)
3) I can't find the complete Moderator list anymore.
4) If you click "Watched Threads", you will only see watched threads with unread posts. There is an option though to see all of them, but you need to click it.
5) In the overview page of a forum, there used to be a place you could click to go to the last post in that thread. That is not there anymore.
6) It seems that threads are not split into separate pages anymore after 20 posts.
7) I can't see my age anymore in the heading part of a post.
8) The general forum overview page does not display the connected users anymore.
9) Quoting a post is rather unclear now. I played around with "Toggle multiquote" and that works more or less, but when I return to the thread later, the lower window (where you can enter your reply), keeps on displaying the post that was quoted before.

Questions:

1) What are "profile posts" intended for?
2) What's the purpose of "report member" when you click on a member's name?


----------



## Parla

Well, it's _different_, which is of course going to be a bit uncomfortable for the old folks at first. But I expect we'll get used to it.


----------



## panzerfaust0

Will our "my threads" content be saved and transferred over onto the new forum, too?


----------



## Translostlation

I like it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hector9

Why not SimpleMachines? It's free and it works very well and smoothly.


----------



## mkellogg

JamesM said:


> I believe your current password (which appears to be working on this board) will be transferred to the new board on Saturday.


Yes, good point, James!



machokrap said:


> I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.


It IS different. I just ask that everyone keeps an open mind.  You will get used to some things, and probably be begging me to change some others.



swift said:


> I'm ambivalent about the _following/followers_ sections, especially the latter—I don't know what I'm supposed to do or feel with that information.
> Posting to someone's profile... Hmm. I don't know. Is that feature necessary?
> I also see there are Trophy Points? Will that feature be enabled?
> The “Ignore” button now allows you to ignore moderators. I'm not sure that's something we want to encourage.


Following - It is supposed to be like following people on Twitter. The way I see it, if you really enjoy somebody's advice or opinion, you can follow them.
Profile posts and trophy points...

I can turn these all off, but I want to leave them on for now. I highly doubt that we will keep the trophy points for long, but who knows, we might come to like them.  I'm trying to keep an open mind towards these features.  They might not be appropriate in our community, but they might work.



anaczz said:


> adoro novidades e mudanças!


Haha.  I like your spirit.



stephenlearner said:


> Will all the threads I have posted before be transferred to the new forum or will they disappear?


They will definitely be transferred, along with your subscriptions to all of them.  Your private messages will transfer as well.



Peterdg said:


> 1) The Celebrations forum is not visible anymore
> 2) The red triangle has disappeared. There is now a "report" link, but it's hardly visible (and the "red triangle" is a more or less iconic concept in the forums)
> 3) I can't find the complete Moderator list anymore.
> 4) If you click "Watched Threads", you will only see watched threads with unread posts. There is an option though to see all of them, but you need to click it.
> 5) In the overview page of a forum, there used to be a place you could click to go to the last post in that thread. That is not there anymore.
> 6) It seems that threads are not split into separate pages anymore after 20 posts.
> 7) I can't see my age anymore in the heading part of a post.
> 8) The general forum overview page does not display the connected users anymore.
> 9) Quoting a post is rather unclear now. I played around with "Toggle multiquote" and that works more or less, but when I return to the thread later, the lower window (where you can enter your reply), keeps on displaying the post that was quoted before.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) What are "profile posts" intended for?
> 2) What's the purpose of "report member" when you click on a member's name?


Celebrations - I'll investigate.
Red triangle - The moderators didn't like its removal either, but there is a link that will work just as well. (Blame the design people )
Threads are split at 50 posts there!
Multiquote - It is more powerful, but can be complex.  Somebody might have to create a tutorial.
Profile posts - I think they are there "for fun".  I suppose it is supposed to be like a Facebook Wall to a certain extent.  I can see some good uses for it.  Say you notice somebody new who is making good comments. You can post on his or her profile to say that you appreciate the contributions.
Report member - I hadn't noticed that one.  It must be to report them to a moderator. We prefer that people report a member's post instead.  This usually gives the moderators a much better example of the problematic behavior.

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Wordsmyth

A couple of hours playing with it, and I think I've found out how to do most things. A few things seem a bit problematic to me (though maybe you're still tuning it, Mike? ... or maybe I've overlooked something):

Main issues:
- When posting, the Preview pane doesn't show the post full-width, so you can't see how it will appear when submitted. 
- The old Contacts popup was very useful, particularly as the list started with those online. The nearest equivalent seems to be to open 'People You Follow', but I can see no indication of who's online.
- In a thread, how can you tell if a member who has posted is online (like the old green dot)? I've noticed a small green corner on my avatar: maybe it's that, but what if the member has no avatar?
- PMs have now been replaced by 'Conversations', but I can't see any way of deleting one. Is the limit still 200?

Some minor points (though I'm sure we'll get used to them):
- Smilies: it's not very clear what some of them are, especially _smile, wink_ and _confused_.
- New posts: it's not as easy to see at a glance which forums they're in. The annotation is in small font (grey) and not vertically aligned in a column as before.
- There's a new 'Save Draft' function that might occasionally be useful, but I can't find where the draft is saved.

Apart from that, it seems fine. Well done for all the hard work you must be putting into it, Mike.


Peterdg said:


> 5) In the overview page of a forum, there used to be a place you could click to go to the last post in that thread. That is not there anymore.


 If you click on the 'last message' date/time, it opens the thread at the last message.


Peterdg said:


> 6) It seems that threads are not split into separate pages anymore after 20 posts.


 That's good. The 50-post split makes it easier to read long threads.

Ws


----------



## Neo1961

It would be good idea to post a version of this thread in Spanish for people who do not speak English or their English it's not very fluent.


----------



## RhoKappa

Hello, when we switch over to the new software, will the My Threads button no longer work?  I need my old threads for reference.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I've another question, Mike.

At present, posting in a thread automatically adds that thread to 'My Threads' (Subscriptions) — or maybe there's a setting somewhere that I set years ago and have forgotten about? Anyway, that's the way it works for me. Will it work the same way with 'Watched Threads', or will we need to subscribe manually to each thread?

Ws


----------



## Wordsmyth

RhoKappa said:


> Hello, when we switch over to the new software, will the My Threads button no longer work?  I need my old threads for reference.


 Take a look at 'Watched Threads' in the new interface (and see post #19, point 4, here).

Ws


----------



## johngiovanni

JamesM said:


> I believe your current password (which appears to be working on this board) will be transferred to the new board on Saturday.   You won't have to remember an older password.
> 
> Here's the link for resetting your password on the current board:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/login.php?do=lostpw



Thanks for the reply, but there is a problem.  I do not know my current password.  I can access the site to make posts on only one of my PCs which is now getting fairly old. I am worried that if this PC packs in I may not be able to log in from any other computer with my existing user name.  When using this PC I never log out of WR, though I do close down the page and switch off the computer.  When I click on the link in a thread notification in my email inbox I go directly to that thread and am already logged in.
I cannot log in to WR to post anything from any other of my PCs or from my phone.  I cannot reset my password as I am asked to enter my old password in order to proceed.
I would be grateful for your advice.
Regards
John


----------



## Cagey

If you have forgotten your password go to the FAQ link at the top of the page. 
There is a section on "Lost Passwords" that I believe will solve your problem. 

(It works as long as you know your email address, which you do.)


----------



## johngiovanni

Cagey said:


> If you have forgotten your password go to the FAQ link at the top of the page.
> There is a section on "Lost Passwords" that I believe will solve your problem.
> 
> (It works as long as you know your email address, which you do.)


Thanks, Cagey.  In fact, the thing I was really worried about actually happened just a little while ago for some reason.  Temporarily - for the first time in ages - I was logged out on the one PC  I have been able to use!  I have now had the new password emailed to me and so am able to post here.  HOWEVER, do I now have another problem, in that when the forum changes on Saturday I will need to use my password as it was in January?  (Not the new password I have just been emailed?)


----------



## Cagey

No, the demonstration forum was set up in January, so time stopped then for it then. 
That demonstration forum, and everything that was added to it since January, will disappear. 

The new forum will continue with whatever is going on in this forum when the transfer occurs.  The passwords and so on will be whatever you are using at that moment.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> Following - It is supposed to be like following people on Twitter. The way I see it, if you really enjoy somebody's advice or opinion, you can follow them.
> Profile posts and trophy points...
> I can turn these all off, but I want to leave them on for now. I highly doubt that we will keep the trophy points for long, but who knows, we might come to like them.  I'm trying to keep an open mind towards these features.  They might not be appropriate in our community, but they might work.


Hi again, Mike.

*Profile posts.*
I suppose the developers wanted the software to deliver a social-network experience. I think your point about expressing appreciation is a good one, but I still believe profile posts could be problematic, for a number of reasons:

-Showing appreciation, welcoming and leaving friendly messages is a nice thing to do. But there are so many things going on: all those social links all over the place, the forum alerts (which can be turned off, of course). People could feel hurt of snubbed if someone doesn't respond to those posts to their profiles. A very active member could miss some messages posted to their profile, especially if they disabled the alerts.

-Spammers, trolls and haters will have a new tool to annoy other people. 

-Inappropriate profile posts will make people submit reports. 

*Formatting.*
-Subscript and superscript are gone.  Tables too.

-The “Paste from Word” button is gone. But when you paste formatted text from Word, the editor will only change the font to the forum's default. That's an improvement. 

-Now we can press the backspace and the arrow buttons and they'll work properly. No more jumping issues! 

*Editing
*-In the new forum interface, there is no “Reason for Editing” field.

*Ignoring people.
*-I still think ignoring the mods could be problematic.


----------



## Hector9

Mike, here's a bug (which doesn't happen here on these stable WR-Forums)

http://xen.wordreference.com/posts/14904500/


----------



## Micia93

machokrap said:


> I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.
> Is there a way of customising the colours?



How have you been able to visit the new forum? I have clicked on "our test forum" that requires username + password, which I did, but to no avail  a new window appeared with "authorization 401" : what does it mean?


----------



## swift

Micia,

Read carefully Mike's instructions (in bold) in his original post.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Micia93 said:


> How have you been able to visit the new forum? I have clicked on "our test forum" that requires username + password, which I did, but to no avail  a new window appeared with "authorization 401" : what does it mean?


Have you followed this?


mkellogg said:


> To see it:
> *Before even seeing the page, you must enter a username of "wr" and password of "wr".* To post, you will then need to log in with your normal username and the password you had on January 2.
> http://xen.wordreference.com


----------



## johngiovanni

Cagey said:


> No, the demonstration forum was set up in January, so time stopped then for it then.
> That demonstration forum, and everything that was added to it since January, will disappear.
> 
> The new forum will continue with whatever is going on in this forum when the transfer occurs.  The passwords and so on will be whatever you are using at that moment.


Thanks Cagey.


----------



## suzi br

WOW -- trust me, it is not very different.  I have just had to give up a forum I used to use every day because it has gone to some really ridiculous software .. I am so pelasd that most of the functions on this WR new one are very familiar, I am delighted!! 

@ Peterdg .. I think the toggle multiquotes thing is good when you get used to it. Easier to group together a few responses on a topic ifyour answer is comlex. 

Will we be having a  "like" function?  I am pretty keen on that because it would avoid repetition of the same point which does happen in the section I use.  I will be good  if you can just AGREE with a previous poster, if there are contrasting views being expressed .. or if you think their explanation is cool.  I like that in another good forum I use.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

swift said:


> *Formatting.*
> -Subscript and superscript are gone.



Not really. You can still Subscript and superscript text using BBcodes

http://xen.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes 

Not as easy, but it does work.


----------



## Necsus

machokrap said:


> too bright and there is not enough contrast.


I agree. It is hard to read words that are not in bold.
Anyway I like the changes.


----------



## Micia93

Paulfromitaly said:


> Have you followed this?



Yes of course! I hadn't understood first, so silly of me!
Anyway, I had a glance at it (no time to look through each detail) and find the colours too pale, but sure we'll get used to it!


----------



## sb70012

Mike,
Hello and thank you for operating this helpful forum.
Mike, I don't want to be disrespectful but I like to give you my opinion about the change you want to make.
I don't like the changes or the graphics in the new forum. The old one (the one which exists now) is classic and fine.

Maybe I'm wrong. Just an opinion.
Thank you.


----------



## ohmyrichard

mkellogg said:


> They will definitely be transferred, along with your subscriptions to all of them.  Your private messages will transfer as well.


Thank you for telling us that all the old threads will be transferred.


----------



## Benzene

Captivating look, at least for me.

Bye,

_*Benzene*_


----------



## danalto

Wow wow wow!!! Thank you, MK!


----------



## RosyBear

Wow, I like it. Has a lighter feel.


----------



## broglet

There does not appear to be a 'My Threads' tab


----------



## ComicMonster

Hi there! I really find exciting a new environment; but I've just tried to visit our test forum (after reading the note in bold below!) and the *http://xen.wordreference.com *without success. I have used my WR username and password but they do not work —the page only prompts me for introduction of username and password once and once again—; if I cancel the try (and there's no other option, obviously unless I want to stay there for all the eternity) I receive a message saying 401 Authorization Required nginx/1.0.15

I am afraid I am going to need some help here, since I won't be able to survive without WR 

Thanks for all your help

CM


----------



## Michelvar

ComicMonster said:


> I have used my WR username and password but they do not work


did you change your password recently? The test forum is using your January 2015 password.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ComicMonster said:


> Hi there! I really find exciting a new environment; but I've just tried to visitour test forum (after reading the note in bold below!) and the *http://xen.wordreference.com *without success. I have used my WR username and password but they do not work —the page only prompts me for introduction of username and password once and once again—; if I cancel the try (and there's no other option, obviously unless I want to stay there for all the eternity) I receive a message saying *401 Authorization Required*
> 
> nginx/1.0.15
> 
> I am afraid I am going to need some help here, since I won't be able to survive without WR
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> CM



Have you followed this instructions?


mkellogg said:


> To see it:
> *Before even seeing the page, you must enter a username of "wr" and password of "wr".* To post, you will then need to log in with your normal username and the password you had on January 2.
> http://xen.wordreference.com


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> I agree. It is hard to read words that are not in bold.



Do you mean it's hard to read the text on a computer screen? I can read it just fine...
Are you using a smartphone or a tablet?
I've just tried Xf on my ipad and still, no problem whatsoever reading the text


----------



## Necsus

On the computer screen, Paul. For instance on the forums main page I can barely read words as "Discussions", "Messages" or "Today at".
But maybe it is simply a matter of age.


----------



## ComicMonster

I am using my all-time username and password… That can't be the problem…


----------



## ComicMonster

Yes, of course I've followed the instructions; anyway, you can't miss them —I mean: I click on the adress (either our test forum or *http://xen.wordreference.com*) and there's a prompt asking me to introduce usernamen and password and that's it: no way to get access when clicking on "*Iniciar sesión*" (log in) as you can see here: 
 just the same prompt _ad infin¡tum_…

Really hope you can help me? 

Otherwise: Would that mean I am going to be unable to re-enter WR after the 25th?

Cross my fingers,

CM


----------



## swift

ComicMonster said:


> Yes, of course I've followed the instructions; anyway, you can't miss them —I mean: I click on the adress (either test forum or http://xen.wordreference.com) and there's a prompt asking me to introduce username and password


You skipped one step. 

Step 1. Click on the forum's homepage link.
Step 2. When the login window prompts, use the credentials Mike provided in the original post: Username: wr, Password: wr.
Step 3. Hit the Enter key.
Step 4. Log in to the forums using your username and password.


----------



## ComicMonster

OK, now I understand !! (I'm a real hacker —use "wr" and "wr" as Username and password —who could have thought about? 

And now what do I do? Can I stay here in the new environment? I guess so, but on the 25th lights will go off (for 25-30', say) and then everyone will have the chance to re-enter the forum —great!—. Congratulations!

And by the way, the new forum looks great —like a new elvish sword… 

What I see is that I have less posts recorded 787 instead of 820, but I suppose it will catch up later…

Thanks a lot, really, *swift*; un millón de gracias.

CM


----------



## Parla

Mike, will we still be able to customize our view? E.g.: I dislike unnecessary clutter and have set my view so that I don't see avatars and "signatures". I hope that will still be possible.


----------



## anaczz

I noticed that when you follow  a link it doesn't open a new window. Is there any setting to this function?


----------



## sunyaer

I have to ask a question about the creating folder function in the new site. I went there and it seems to me that there is no such function, by which in the current site I create different folders with a meaningful name to store my subscribed threads discussing specific questions. For example, regarding the use of the phrase "there be", I have a folder named "there be" storing all the threads I asked or those by other members but useful to my own situation. I know that we could find threads by using search function, but there will be too many threads coming up while many of them contain comments related little to your own problems. Creating folders to store threads is actually similar to bookmarking, keeping threads organized so that you could come back for reference quickly in your learning of the language.

If there is a way to achieve this in the new site, please let me know because I'm concerned that I will lose the organization of my threads. If there is nothing like that in place now, I'm wondering if the old site could be kept until something can do the job in the new site.

One thing to add is that the name of a folder I created is usually a brief introduction of my specific problem of the language. Due to the limited letters allowed in the name of a folder, sometimes I still have problems with creating a folder with a meaningful name. But something is better than nothing.

Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Here are some quick answers.  In general, I am only going to make important changes this week and next.  After that, I will see what else we can do. I expect to be tweaking the interface and making changes for months to come.

Member online: Yes, the green-colored corner shows it.  I need to make that green corner show for members without avatars.
New posts page: There is a lot that I would like to improve there, but not now.
Thread subscriptions will still be automatic by default.
Profile posts:  Problematic?  Maybe. We can always turn it off if this or any other feature does more harm than good.  I am most concerned about it adding to the moderator workload.
Formatting: I have created BBcode tags for any tags that currently exist, so there are tags for subscript, tables, etc.  They are all in this monster list: http://xen.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes  (Yes, monster is used as an adjective these days.)
Reason for editing: I need to get that added soon!
Ignoring moderators: I see the change that I need to make.  Moderators need to be set as "staff", but need to be set one by one.  I'll eventually do it.
"Like" function: It has been removed for now. Let's get through the basic transition and then we can investigate adding it.
Customized view: I'm not sure to what extent each person can customize the look, but we can create secondary styles/skins if there is enough demand.
Links opening in a new window: Please show me where links open in a new window in our current forums. I might make the change.  Otherwise, I think it is Ctrl-click to open a link in a new tab.
Conversations: You can't delete them?  I'm surprised.  Whatever the case  there is no longer a limit of 200 PMs! (I am not happy about having to  save and back up all of your conversations for eternity.)
PM folders: That feature seems to not be available.  I might be able to find a solution. I'm not sure.
The old forums: I expect that the old site will remain accessible for a number of months after the transition.
Not enough contrast:  To my eyes, it seems there is more contrast.   Let's see if we get used to it over a few weeks.  If not, I can make  changes or add a second "skin" for the forums.



Hector9 said:


> Mike, here's a bug (which doesn't happen here on these stable WR-Forums)
> http://xen.wordreference.com/posts/14904500/


Where is the link to that page? If there is a link to it, then I need to fix something. If there are no links to it, you shouldn't be surprised if you get an error page.



Necsus said:


> For instance on the forums main page I can barely read words as "Discussions", "Messages" or "Today at".


I see.  This is part of the new design, whether you like it or not.  The concept seems to be to put anything that is of lesser importance in gray or light blue.


----------



## JamesM

To use the _test _forum you have to answer "wr" for the username and "wr" for the password just to get in.  THEN, you log in using your name and password as it was in January.


----------



## anglomania1

mkellogg said:


> Please go look at our test forum (after reading the note in bold below!) that we have been working on for the last few months. It has a copy of the WordReference Forums database from January 2.  Feel free to play around and post on that forum.
> 
> To see it:
> *Before even seeing the page, you must enter a username of "wr" and password of "wr".* To post, you will then need to log in with your normal username and the password you had on January 2.
> http://xen.wordreference.com



Hi there, 
I'm not good on computer stuff in general so this may be a stupid question!
But I don't understand what you mean by "you must enter *a *username of "wr" and password of "wr" and *then* need to log in with *your normal* username/password"
Does this mean we need 2 usernames and 2 passwords?? One to see the page and then our normal one if we want to post???? 
If so, where do we get the first one from? 
If not, why can't I get in with my normal username/password?

PS in any replies, please write them as if you were writing to a complete idiot!!

thanks, 
Anglo

Sorry, forget I asked that, I saw somebody else's post - for any others out there as rubbish as me -you simply put "wr" for username and "wr" again for password to get into teh test forum!! That was not clear from Mike's first post - at least not for me!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Hi anglomania,

I'm pretty sure that this wr/wr is just for the beta version and that, once it becomes the default programme, then you will just log in as usual.

Hope I'm right!


----------



## Wandering JJ

Mike Kellogg,

It's a big task and I wish you well. There are bound to be teething problems but the benefits of a robust platform will outweigh the niggles of our having to become acquainted with a new format.

Best of luck!


----------



## k-in-sc

Hi, I haven't looked at the new forum yet, but I'm wondering what the switch will mean for PM storage space and whether we will retain or lose our existing archive.
Edit: Sorry, missed the post saying there is no longer a 200-message limit. Maybe a space limit would make more sense anyway.
As for appearance, it looks pretty much the same to me, much less different than I expected from reading everybody's complaints first


----------



## Hector9

mkellogg said:


> Where is the link to that page? If there is a link to it, then I need to fix something. If there are no links to it, you shouldn't be surprised if you get an error page.



What page?

When on the home page of the forums the translation buttons aren't showed properly (here a screenshot). It turns out it works well while on specific threads, but it doesn't when I'm on the home one. I'm using Google Chrome Stable (last version), Windows 7 x86 (32bits) and 200% zoom (to read better). Oh, and my monitor is LG M2550D widescreen.


----------



## Cagey

I believe that sunyear is asking about 'folders' or some equivalent for the 'Watched Threads'. 
I, too, make use of that in the current system.

As far as I can see there is nothing similar on  Xenforo. I can think of no work-around, aside from keeping a list of thread-links on a document somewhere off the forum. 

As for conversations/PMs:  At the moment in Xenforo you can 'Star' conversations, but that's the only available sort mechanism that I can see.  If you star conversations and then click on a star, all the stared conversations appear.  There is also a "Starred Conversations" link in the bar at the top of your conversations page.


----------



## JamesM

Can you attach the screenshot here to your post?  I can't access whatever site you're hosting the screenshot on.  Just edit your post and add an attachment.


----------



## swift

Yes, the new forum software doesn't include the 'Subscription folders'.  It's a useful feature that I use a lot to classify my subscribed threads by categories.


----------



## Hector9

JamesM said:


> Can you attach the screenshot here to your post?  I can't access whatever site you're hosting the screenshot on.  Just edit your post and add an attachment.



Done. I've attached it to my previous post.


----------



## tilt

Getting used with the new look is not a problem, in my opinion. But I'm afraid I won't get used with the ads.


----------



## sunyaer

Wandering JJ said:


> Mike Kellogg,
> 
> There are bound the be teething problems
> Best of luck!



What does "bound the be teething problems" mean?


----------



## ohmyrichard

I have logged in to my account of the new website, but I am not sure whether our new home is better than this old house to be abandoned soon, as I haven't found time to try all its features. BTW, I thought you guys would understand stuff written in English better and more quickly than I do, but it turns out to not be the case, it seems. Moving house can be this difficult for everone.


----------



## Peterdg

sunyaer said:


> What does "bound the be teething problems" mean?


I think that is a typo for: bound *to* be teething problems".


----------



## swift

*Private messaging*
I think the 'conversations' are actually private threads. With the new software, people can't send cc's of bcc's; forwarding messages is not possible either. Users can't delete their messages, they can only leave the conversation.

*Deleting posts
*There is a 'reason for deleting' field but once you confirm the deletion, the message will disappear leaving no traces whatsoever. Is it possible to enable the soft-deletion option?

*Drafts*
The editor can save a lot of information. You can even close the window, re-open the forums, then visit the thread you were posting to and find your saved draft. That's powerful!


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Conversations: You can't delete them?  I'm surprised.  Whatever the case  there is no longer a limit of 200 PMs! (I am not happy about having to  save and back up all of your conversations for eternity.)


I have the impression that the "Conversations" feature is not really a "Private Messages" feature but rather a "Private Thread" feature. It looks like a thread that only invited particpants to the thread can see and reply to. That could explain why you can't delete it. However, there is an option to "Leave" the conversation, meaning that it will not show up anymore in your conversations list.

How to leave the conversation?

1) go to your conversation overview page (e.g. click the "Inbox" in the top menu bar)
2) Select the conversation you want to leave: (tick the little square before the conversation title
3) a pop-up screen will appear where you can select "Other action"; click on it
4) a number of "moderator actions" will appear: one of them is "Leave conversations".

I'm currently testing with José (at least, I'm trying to do that)


----------



## swift

OMG. Peter's right! The conversations are private threads. And participants can 'moderate' the conversation (see attached image):


I just tested the _bumping _and _debumping_ buttons. They won't work. 
Oh! I see. Instead of copying other participants or forwarding the message to other people, you can invite more people. But the conversation starter has to check the box _Allow anyone in the conversation to invite others_. This is nice. It won't look clustered as it looks now when you include the previous messages quotes.

I don't see the point of the _Lock conversation_ option, though.


----------



## CPA

Oh dear. Will there be a help line for elderly dummies??


----------



## Peterdg

CPA said:


> Oh dear. Will there be a help line for elderly dummies??


Don't worry too much! It's not as dramatic as it seems, really. Except from some stylistic novelties, about 95% of the things you are used to are still there and they work approximately the same way as it does now.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

Great idea Mike, to allow us to test the shadow forum of the future WR.
I've tried and adopted it. 
That's only the home page that I don't like much: too much waste of horizontal space filled with uninteresting info IMNSHO, especially when you read it on a tablet (using iPad mini right now in landscape): your own avatar, the list of members online and forum statistics.


----------



## Peterdg

Mike, another thing: the "profile picture" is not there anymore (at least, I can't find it); I just see the Avatar.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Not a great loss... 
(Don't speak for you -just saw you have one!- but in general...)


----------



## 涼宮

Nope, I definitely don't like the new forum!  The color and the way it looks scream 'pinky', 'hello kitty'', too girly and barbie-like, to me. Also avatars are too emphasized, every thread displays the avatar of the user who opens it before you even click on it, and if you commented on it it shows your avatar in a tiny corner. The classical one we have now looks so much better and much _more serious_. I understand that using twitter-like features it's now more social friendly but it looks _too _social. I wish the new forum would look just like this one but with the new useful tools.


----------



## Kevin Beach

On one thread there is an advertisement halfway dfown the page. Is this a feature of the new software or is it just temporary?


----------



## Cagey

Kevin Beach said:


> On one thread there is an advertisement halfway dfown the page. Is this a feature of the new software or is it just temporary?


Were you logged on as Kevin Beach?

I believe that once you have logged on, the advertisements disappear, just as they do with this forum. If you only do the first step, logging on as 'wr', then you can see the forum but you are still not properly logged on as a member. You need also to log on with your own username and password. 

I am not seeing ads. But then, I may be missing something.


----------



## Hector9

I don't know whether someone has pointed it out or not, but avatars and usernames should be displayed above the posts and not left to them. Just like here.


----------



## JamesM

I doubt that kind of major style design change will happen before Saturday.  I like the way it is now, too, but I'm getting used to the new format.  One thing I do like about the new format is that I can read down through everyone's post in a single visual column rather than skipping over the headers for each post to read the content.

In fact, I don't think this was actually a call for feedback or changes but simply a way to let people get their feet wet before the whole forum switches over this weekend.


----------



## tengee

Saturday? Another April Fools day! Excellent


----------



## ajo fresco

I'd just like to add my 2 cents about the new format.  I'm having a tough time reading the pale blue and gray text against the white background. 

Also, I am glad there are no robots on line.  Robots are scary.


----------



## RhoKappa

I don't think anyone adequately addressed my concern.  The most important button from the old bulletin board software is the My Threads button.  I have many, many pages of information from questions I have asked native speakers, and to me there is no better way to refer to their posts than with the My Threads tab.  Without it, I think I'll be totally screwed.  There is simply too much information for me to just copy and paste, so I am desperately concerned that there will be a My Threads button in this new software.


----------



## Cagey

The _'Watched Threads_' button in the light blue bar at the top of the page (when _Forum_ is selected) links to all your subscribed threads, the ones you now find under _'My Threads_'.  They will all be available there in the new forum. 

As was said above, there is no 'folder' function in Xenforo like the one in this forum.

*Added*: When you click on the _Watched Threads_ link, at first it shows only the threads you haven't read, and it may be empty. However, below the note "You do not have any watched threads that are unread." is a bar with a the link "_Show all watched threads_." If you click that, you will see all the threads  you have ever subscribed to, back to the first one when you first joined.


----------



## Spongiformi

It has been said already a bunch of times, but we all know repetition is needed in language studies, so: The colours are kind of washed out, lacking contrast, which makes it a bit hard on the eyes. I don't think they would need to be intensified that much, just a little bit. Otherwise I have no complaints. I'll get used to it. In today's world not changing means dying, so forum engine updates are necessary, from time to time. Good work and good luck!


----------



## Loob

I'm a curmudgeonly old stick-in-the-mud - but I think I'm actually going to like it

One thing that strikes me: I hope it will be possible, without too much effort, to tweak/update the wonderful C&S thread PLEASE READ: Forum features - FAQ, search, accented letters, sundry tweaking and questions you never ask although you should. 

Fingers crossed for Saturday, Mike!

----------

Later edit:  I've just noticed that it won't any longer be possible to search for threads with no more than x replies: the search function only allows you to search for threads with a minimum of x replies.  Could this perhaps be put on your list for future updates, Mike?


----------



## RosyBear

You don't have to type your ID and password; just enter *wr *to both fields.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Peterdg said:


> I think that is a typo for: bound *to* be teething problems".


Thank you, Peter. I have made the correction.


----------



## Cagey

RosyBear said:


> You don't have to type your ID and password; just enter *wr *to both fields.


Yes, you can do that, but then you can only see the forum. 
You have to log in with your individual username if you want to post, or to see areas that are available only to people who are logged on. 

Also, ads appear unless you are logged on with your own username.


----------



## velisarius

I really like the clean look of the new forum and think I  may even get the hang of it, so I hate to sound negative.....but

like one or two others (maybe oldies like me?) I'm having a lot of trouble reading the posts, especially anything in italics. The avatars are quite resplendent, but the text is sort of spindly and washed-out. (Sorry I don't know the technical term for that.)

It would be great if some way could be found for keeping PMs in different folders or if some easy search could be made, say for all conversations with the same person. Am I right in thinking we can't delete old "conversations' we don't want?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Parla said:


> Well, it's _different_, which is of course going to be a bit uncomfortable for the old folks at first. But I expect we'll get used to it.




I have just had a quick look at the test forum. All I can say based on this short visit is that I liked it very much, and that this old folk didn't feel in the least uncomfortable. On the contrary. Hope to post more detailed comments on time...


----------



## testoduro

I honestly think the forum database has grown too much. It is still a  fantastic tool for learning but it is chock-a-block with duplications and useless threads. Strict filters need to be installed. To start with, I would stop incorporating new threads to the database. Rarely do new entries deserve to be preserved. And I would commit all my energies to pruning the current database.


----------



## littlepond

Looks great to me, and seems to be working OK; I personally like the skin as well. Hope the transitioning goes well!


----------



## voltape

"To see it:
*Before even seeing the page, you must enter a username of "wr" and password of "wr". To post, you will then need to log in with your normal username and the password you had on January 2.
http://xen.wordreference.com"

Sorry, I really don't understand the above.  What do I do with the "wr"?  Do I add wr to my username...  ?   Thanks.*


----------



## Micia93

no, you just enter "wr" when user name is required and "wr" for the password.


----------



## osa_menor

You have to login twice. For the first login, username is wr and password too. Then you'll see the new WR-page and there you log in  with your own name and password. 

Saludos.


----------



## Michelvar

testoduro said:


> I honestly think the forum database has grown too much. It is still a  fantastic tool for learning but it is chock-a-block with duplications and useless threads. Strict filters need to be installed. To start with, I would stop incorporating new threads to the database. Rarely do new entries deserve to be preserved. And I would commit all my energies to pruning the current database.


As mods we try to prune and clean as often as possible, but that's quite a long work, and there are currently more than 14 million posts...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Well, I clicked on Username "wr" and Password "wr". I then clicked on Username and on ain'ttranslationfun? when that appeared in the bubble under Username, but when it came to Password"... My nephew "fixed" things so when I click on Password, as I did on Username, it is automatically registered, as "*........*". I've forgotten what it is, so I followed the prescribed procedure for getting a new one. I then read that it was being sent to me, but I didn't receive it. (It probably was a mistake to ask for a new PW. Or did I do something else wrong?) But since the old password (the one I had in Jan) was automatically saved (and thus I can't call it up) and I've forgotten it, what happens after D-Day - er, I mean Saturday (or, remember the Harlan Ellison SF work, _Shatterday_?  ) - will the new forumula (a neologism!) "Remember" my current (as-of-January) password as it does now? I'm keeping my old-fangled fingers crossed...


----------



## Micia93

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I followed the prescribed procedure for getting a new one. I then read that it was being sent to me, but I didn't receive it. (It probably was a mistake to ask for a new PW.



It's exactly what happened with me! I gave the password I had been given 2 days ago (I often have to do that, because I'm not connected anymore!) the new forum didn't recognize this password, so I had to ask for a new one, also read that it was being sent to me but never received it either


----------



## mkellogg

涼宮 said:


> The color and the way it looks scream 'pinky', 'hello kitty'', too girly and barbie-like, to me. Also avatars are too emphasized, every thread displays the avatar of the user who opens it before you even click on it, and if you commented on it it shows your avatar in a tiny corner. The classical one we have now looks so much better and much _more serious_.


Avatars  - I have removed them in places, and really want to remove them even more.
The rest of the design is a bit informal for my tastes as well. I will probably keep working to find a good balance between a modern design and something appropriate for us.

Even with our misgivings about the design, we are much better off using this new forum software.


JamesM said:


> In fact, I don't think this was actually a call for feedback or changes but simply a way to let people get their feet wet before the whole forum switches over this weekend.


Yes, I'm letting you all see it so that nobody has a heart attack on Saturday.  When I upgraded from vBulletin 3 to 4 without warning, there was a strong reaction to say the least!  (Some of you might remember the old vB 3 design that we once had.)  I am also getting good feedback about serious problems that need to be fixed.  I am taking note of your wishes, though there is little that I can do about them right now.  I think about a month after launch, we will see what the most requested features are and I can see what I can do about them.


Spongiformi said:


> The colours are kind of washed out, lacking contrast,


I need some specific examples of text in a specific page.  For instance, here, what text lacks contrast?


Loob said:


> I'm a curmudgeonly old stick-in-the-mud - but I think I'm actually going to like it


Loob!  I'm shocked.  I think you were one of the people who hated the last major upgrade.


----------



## 4elsik

machokrap said:


> I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.


Agreed.

And there's also a big gap between posts N1 and N2 of a thread.

For the first time I see a date of a message posted under a message.


----------



## Spongiformi

mkellogg said:


> I need some specific examples of text in a specific page.  For instance, here, what text lacks contrast?



Sorry for having been ambiguous. My problem is with some of the text, such as the post and thread dates, which are dimmed. There are also some other dim texts lacking contrast, which I suspect are that way because your design team has considered them of secondary importance, perhaps? However, thread and last post dates on the threads page are hardly inconsequential, so it's nicer to check them out without hurting your eyes.

In the graphical design some of the blue shades are so light they are close to the background  colour. It's not an issue if there are strong  borders like the current, old forum has, but the borders are almost not  there in the new one. This is most evident in the post author bubble on  your example page. The Quote box sports nicer looks in comparison. But I suppose after  a while I'd get used to this, so it's nothing compared to the text issue.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello Mike,

the status message is seen by all visitors (in that little black box I get, if I click on a user name). Is this intended or could I prohibit it some how?

Beside, with this new software, everybody from outside could get the information, when a user was logged in the last time.
And if he is on line (and didn't forbid it to be seen) everybody can see, what he is doing. In my opinion that information should be available only for members.

Osa


----------



## JamesM

Spongiformi said:


> Sorry for having been ambiguous. My problem is with some of the text, such as the post and thread dates, which are dimmed. There are also some other dim texts lacking contrast, which I suspect are that way because your design team has considered them of secondary importance, perhaps? However, thread and last post dates on the threads page are hardly inconsequential, so it's nicer to check them out without hurting your eyes.
> 
> In the graphical design some of the blue shades are so light they are close to the background colour. It's not an issue if there are strong borders like the current, old forum has, but the borders are almost not there in the new one. This is most evident in the post author bubble on your example page. The Quote box sports nicer looks in comparison. But I suppose after a while I'd get used to this, so it's nothing compared to the text issue.



I agree.  It's fine to gray things out a bit to make them less important but the gray is so faded that it's hard for me to read against the background.  I'd like to see the dividers between posts be darker, too.  It's almost as if you're looking at a color printout of WordReference that has faded in the sun.


----------



## bowarco

I have the same question as stephenlearner. Will all my threads I have posted before transfer to the new page?. Please I need an answer. This is very important to me....

       Thsnks.


----------



## RosyBear

Now I have a major problem: I can't login on the new forum.

I've tried several times but I'm told that I'm not a user. That's pretty strange, 'cause I'm able to write in here!
Maybe this happens because I'm a new user? What do I have to do?


----------



## bowarco

I have a problem. I am trying to log into the new forum and it says* Mensaje del servidor: restricted.* does it mean it is not ready yet or I am having problems with my password.

        Cheers


----------



## JamesM

The new forum is just a test forum.  When you get the pop-up that asks you to login you have to enter "wr" for the login name and "wr" for the password.  _Then, _you will see the test forum.  You have to login to the test forum by clicking on login and entering your normal username and password.


----------



## JamesM

bowarco said:


> I have the same question as stephenlearner. Will all my threads I have posted before transfer to the new page?. Please I need an answer. This is very important to me....
> 
> Thsnks.



Yes, they will all transfer.  (see posts above from Mike Kellogg, WordReference owner)


----------



## zampakutoh

Mike, 

Thank you for the information. I love the new style!!!!!


----------



## swift

osa_menor said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> the status message is seen by all visitors (in that little black box I get, if I click on a user name). Is this intended or could I prohibit it some how?
> 
> Beside, with this new software, everybody from outside could get the information, when a user was logged in the last time.
> And if he is on line (and didn't forbid it to be seen) everybody can see, what he is doing. In my opinion that information should be available only for members.
> 
> Osa


You can always limit the audience of your profile posts and personal details. All you have to do is check or uncheck the relevant boxes under your privacy settings.


----------



## CeciliaMH

It looks cleaner! So far I like it! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## nelliot53

Will there be any changes to the Dictionaries' format?  I just consulted the English-Spanish from the new forums' model page and it remains the same as before.


----------



## osa_menor

swift said:


> You  can always limit the audience of your profile posts and personal  details. All you have to do is check or uncheck the relevant boxes under  your privacy settings.


Swift, I did that. But it had no  effect to the status message in the little black pop up box. I put an  e-mail address there and I want that only the people I allowed to see my  profile can see this status message. 
Then I logged in as wr/wr and not in my account!  As an anonymous user I clicked at my name and the little black pop up shows this status message, to every one!

Saludos


----------



## JamesM

Just so everyone understands, you don't need to go to the test forum to get WordReference on Saturday.  It will all switch over and you will just log in as you usually do.

IF you want to see the test forum to see what things will look like on Saturday you have to do the following:

1) When you first go to the site, you will see a popup that says "The server xen.wordreference.com is asking for your user name and password."  This is a sort of "gatekeeper" password challenge to keep people from stumbling onto the site by accident.  It is, after all, only a test site.  

2) You _must_ put in* wr* as your username and *wr *as your password to this challenge.  THEN, you will be allowed in to the test site. 

3) Once you see the new test site, enter your user name and your password as it was back in January.  The test site is a copy of the site from January.


----------



## Peterdg

osa_menor said:


> Swift, I did that. But it had no  effect to the status message in the little black pop up box. I put an  e-mail address there and I want that only the people I allowed to see my  profile can see this status message.
> Then I logged in as wr/wr and not in my account!  As an anonymous user I clicked at my name and the little black pop up shows this status message, to every one!
> 
> Saludos


Yes, true! I just checked it.


----------



## JamesM

osa_menor said:


> Swift, I did that. But it had no  effect to the status message in the little black pop up box. I put an  e-mail address there and I want that only the people I allowed to see my  profile can see this status message.
> Then I logged in as wr/wr and not in my account!  As an anonymous user I clicked at my name and the little black pop up shows this status message, to every one!
> 
> Saludos



Where did you put your email address? I see what you're talking about but I don't understand how you got that comment to appear on the line where my popup box just has a link to my profile.

Ah, I see... you placed it as your status message.  I believe your status message is always public.  You can control the display of "online status" (whether people know whether you are online at the moment or not) but the Status Message is for general public consumption.  You shouldn't put your email address there.  It's against our rules.


----------



## osa_menor

JamesM said:


> Where did you put your email address? I see what you're talking about but I don't understand how you got that comment to appear on the line where my popup box just has a link to my profile.
> 
> Ah, I see... you placed it as your status message.  I believe your status message is always public.  You can control the display of "online status" (whether people know whether you are online at the moment or not) but the Status Message is for general public consumption.  You shouldn't put your email address there.  It's against our rules.


Yes, I know this. What I didn't know was, that this status message is on se public side. That was the reason why I wrote the message.
I'll delete this status line right now. Where can I do an email address on my profile page?
There is place for  
AIM;  ICQ;  Yahoo! Messenger;  Skype;  Google Talk; Facebook;  Twitter.
I don't have all those contacts, just an ordinary email address.

Thanks.


----------



## JamesM

At the very top of the same page ("Contact details") as AIM: ICQ: etc. is a box for your email address.  I don't think that displays anywhere, however.  Are you sure you want to publish your email address?  I suppose you could put it in your "About Me" section of the Personal Details page.


----------



## osa_menor

JamesM said:


> At the very top of the same page ("Contact details") as AIM: ICQ: etc. is a box for your email address.  I don't think that displays anywhere, however.  Are you sure you want to publish your email address?  I suppose you could put it in your "About Me" section of the Personal Details page.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Loob

Will we still be able to tell which of our _formerly-contacts-now-people-followed_ are currently on line?  I couldn't see a way to do that...


----------



## Cagey

Loob said:


> Will we still be able to tell which of our _formerly-contacts-now-people-followed_ are currently on line?  I couldn't see a way to do that...


There is a green mark on the upper left corner of their avatar, if they are online and haven't chosen the option to be invisible. 

I believe that Mike plans to make that green spot more conspicuous.


----------



## JamesM

nelliot53 said:


> Will there be any changes to the Dictionaries' format?  I just consulted the English-Spanish from the new forums' model page and it remains the same as before.



This is a good question and I didn't want to see it get lost in the thread.  I haven't heard of any changes to the dictionaries.  Mike, will the dictionaries change at all?


----------



## janac

My password from January 2, the same one it has always been, isn't working.


----------



## broglet

it does not seem to have a 'my threads' button


----------



## Cagey

broglet said:


> it does not seem to have a 'my threads' button


It does not have a _My Threads_ button.  It has a _Watched Threads_ button, which does the same thing. 

This button is in the light blue bar at the top of the forum page, when you have clicked the '_Forums'_ tab in the dark blue bar.  (It doesn't show up when the _Rules_ tab is clicked.)  

If you click the _'Watched Threads'_ link, it leads first to the _Unread Watched Threads_.  If there are no unread threads, you will see only the note:  "
_You do not have any watched threads that are unread." 
_
Below the note is the link " Show all watched threads" That link will lead you to all the threads you are subscribed to.  (I believe the link above will work for you if you are signed onto the Xenforo forum.)


----------



## chileno

Mike:

The new forum format looks and feels good. 

Thank you.


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> Not really. You can still Subscript and superscript text using BBcodes
> 
> http://xen.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes
> 
> Not as easy, but it does work.


Oh right - I like the idea of "highlight", but I see that "thread" and "post" aren't there anymore. We'll be needing full URLs for everything then?





Cagey said:


> I believe that once you have logged on, the advertisements disappear,  just as they do with this forum.


Happily, a distant memory for me; I remember the ads reducing greatly but not entirely in number after logging in. Then I installed Adblock Plus and never saw them again. 


mkellogg said:


> I am excited about this.  The modern features that it  offers and the flexibility for further development will be a big plus  for our community.


I can’t help wondering what the features and developments that interest you might be. Equally, I expect you’re not in a hurry to spill the beans! I’d quite like a like feature, but apart from that, I can’t think of much that I’d change.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,

Thank you for the new software!  [And I thank you also for the previous one (vBulletin) which was a very good one too!]
In many cases the new software is _more rich and _the skin and ambience are _interesting._



Just, I have some questions:

1. I got to find the meaning of some options in the new software, for example:

Your content = find latest posts
Watch Forum = for being subscribed to a Forum
People you follow = our contacts
Private message = Conversations
and so on

But what I can't find -for the time being and maybe more in the futur - is the option for : Find latest started threads
And the most important: *Sent items* in the inbox

2. On the toolbar of _reply box_ in new software (even when we click on 'more options' which is the former 'Go advanced') I can't find some tools, for example:
-subscript and superscript 
-Insert accented characters

3. One more thing that I can't get is the meaning of 'Alerts' and 'trophies' inside it, which seem totally new to me. Could you please explain what are these?

Many thanks, Mike
and 
Good Luck!

...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gemmenita said:


> But what I can't find -for the time being and maybe more in the futur - is the option for : Find latest started threads
> And the most important: *Sent items* in the inbox


There isn't a "sent items" folder any more for a simple reason: Xf doesn't support a private message system 
As you have already noticed now you can start a "conversation" which includes your messages (formerly  "sent PMs" ) and other participants' replies (formerly the PMs you received)



> 2. On the toolbar of _reply box_ in new software (even when we click on 'more options' which is the former 'Go advanced') I can't find some tools, for example:
> -subscript and superscript
> -Insert accented characters



Please read the previous posts in this thread 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3002892&p=15184496#post15184496


----------



## Michelvar

Gemmenita said:


> But what I can't find -for the time being and maybe more in the futur - is the option for : Find latest started threads
> For the moment we don't have this, and no easy way to find an ersatz. But your last started threads will appear in your watched threads, with your avatar, so they will be quite easy to find.
> 
> And the most important: *Sent items* in the inbox
> You will not need them, because there are no private messages. Instead, there are private conversations, which are like some private threads. All the messages, sent or received, appears like in a thread. It is cleaner, no need to deal with that mix of quotes.
> 
> 2. On the toolbar of _reply box_ in new software (even when we click on 'more options' which is the former 'Go advanced') I can't find some tools, for example:
> -subscript and superscript Not for the moment, but you can use BB code tags, see http://xen.wordreference.com/help/bb-codes
> -Insert accented characters This one we have, just click on the omega.
> 
> 3. One more thing that I can't get is the meaning of 'Alerts' and 'trophies' inside it, which seem totally new to me. Could you please explain what are these?
> Alerts are sent to you anytime someone adds a post in a thread you are following, or quotes one of your posts, or answers into one of your conversations...
> Trophies and points are here (I guess) to set a sort of "contest" between the major posters of the forum. We don't know if it will stay in the final version, but, well, no big deal, I guess.



EDIT : cross posted with Paul, sorry.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello again,
I tried to upload a picture (ca. 10 kb) but I got this error message 
.
It doesn't say which error occurred. I don't think it is too big, because this one (the error message) in this user interface doesn't make a problem. 
What could be the problem in XenoForo ?


----------



## Wordsmyth

Thanks for your quick answers on a number of points (mine and others), Mike. 

Just one more comment on the 'Conversations' feature:


mkellogg said:


> _[...]_ Conversations: You can't delete them?  I'm surprised.  Whatever the case  there is no longer a limit of 200 PMs! (I am not happy about having to  save and back up all of your conversations for eternity.) _[...]_


Since I originally asked the question, I and several others have discovered how Conversations work: you don't actually delete a message; you just "leave" a conversation. I can well imagine your reluctance to save everything for ever, Mike, but that raises another thought. I clean up my Inbox and Sent Items from time to time, and download as text files any that I want to keep for future reference (so I'm storing them instead of you). If there's no way of doing that in the new software, having them kept on the server becomes more important. If you ever contemplate having a limited shelf-life for Conversations, it'd it be good to know well in advance, so that we can at least note any key info before they disappear.


swift said:


> _[...] _*Drafts*
> The editor can save a lot of information. You can even close the window, re-open the forums, then visit the thread you were posting to and find your saved draft. That's powerful!


 Powerful indeed! And it seems to happen automatically, so I'm not sure what the "Save Draft" button does.



Loob said:


> Will we still be able to tell which of our _formerly-contacts-now-people-followed_ are currently on line?  I couldn't see a way to do that...


 Glad to see I'm not the only one who was bothered by that ... (post #25) ...


Wordsmyth said:


> - The old Contacts popup was very useful, particularly as the list started with those online. The nearest equivalent seems to be to open 'People You Follow', but I can see no indication of who's online.



Ws


----------



## roxcyn

Will our IDs and passwords stay the same?


----------



## Peterdg

roxcyn said:


> Will our IDs and passwords stay the same?


That has already been answered and the answer is yes.


----------



## Loob

Another "search" issue: I can't see any way to do a tag search.  Maybe I've just missed it?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Loob said:


> Another "search" issue: I can't see any way to do a tag search.  Maybe I've just missed it?



http://xen.wordreference.com/tags/

Ask and it is given


----------



## Loob

Thanks, Paul - I'll bookmark it!

(How do you go about finding it from a forum page such as It/Eng?)


----------



## roxcyn

Peterdg said:


> That has already been answered and the answer is yes.



Thanks, there are so many comments and I didn't have the patience to read them.

Some thoughts when I looked around the new forum:
Rules  & Help/FAQ not translated when switch to Spanish layout. (It's translated in this layout)   
When you're looking at posts: it's annoying if they don't have an avatar it's big *?* mark.  How about *WR* instead or *nothing*? 
*Smilies*: I'm all for new ones, but don't take our old ones away, please!


----------



## Aryetti

I can't open the page because my password isn't recognized despite it is the same as before January 2nd... what am I supposed to do? If the problem has been solved already please give me the number post where to look at, I can't find it all alone in 8 pages...
Thank you


----------



## roxcyn

Aryetti said:


> I can't open the page because my password isn't recognized despite it is the same as before January 2nd... what am I supposed to do? If the problem has been solved already please give me the number post where to look at, I can't find it all alone in 8 pages...
> Thank you


use wr for username/password.  Then use your username and password.  The new forum is set to January 2014 so we can test some of the features out.


----------



## Wordsmyth

roxcyn said:


> [...] *Smilies*: I'm all for new ones, but don't take our old ones away, please!


 I agree wholeheartedly. It might be tempting to think of smilies as just pretty embellishments, but many people use emoticons as a fundamental part of their message (a picture paints a thousand words, and all that). Unfortunately, with some of the new ones (especially _smile, confused_ and _wink_), it's very hard to work out what they are. The current (old) ones do the job far better.

It looks to me as though some of the old ones have been kept, so presumably it's not a standard set provided by Xenforo. I'm wondering if it might be possible (and to my way of thinking it'd be more effective) to keep the old set intact. (Maybe not the highest priority, but something to think about.)

Ws


----------



## Aryetti

Thank youuuuuu! ^_^


----------



## danielfranco

I tried to read all the pages, but maybe I missed it if someone already asked this. If so, sorries!
Question, then: I'm assuming all the links will redirect to the same places in the forum and the dictionaries, so there's no need to upgrade all my bookmarks in my devices, right? And what about the apps? Do they work independently of the software controlling the forums?

BTW, I was able to post in several different fonts and upload a pic, and then I could edit with no problems. So we cool.

See y'all there tomorrow!
Deuces out


----------



## Michelvar

Loob said:


> Thanks, Paul - I'll bookmark it!
> 
> (How do you go about finding it from a forum page such as It/Eng?)


You can't for the moment. Tag search is still to be improved.


----------



## tsoapm

I’ve just noticed now that the location and native language of the posters isn’t so clear as it is now; I think that wants looking at. I was saying before that I’d quite like a like feature, but one of the drawbacks is not being able to quickly see what language the person making the feedback speaks, or where they’re based.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mark Dobson said:


> I’ve just noticed now that the location and native language of the posters isn’t so clear as it is now; I think that wants looking at. I was saying before that I’d quite like a like feature, but one of the drawbacks is not being able to quickly see what language the person making the feedback speaks, or where they’re based.



Mike is still working on that, however the native language/location info is visible and clear, just below the username.
What you cannot immediately see now is the number of posts and the registration date. In order to do that you only need to hover over the username.


----------



## velisarius

I see now that I can delete PMs by using the "leave conversation" feature.  I'm seeing normal clear text again too, which is a relief.

It's annoying for me that the time of the post is so difficult to see, and is at the bottom instead of at the top of each post. 

Is there any "show printable version" button, I wonder?


----------



## broglet

velisarius said:


> It's annoying for me that the time of the post is so difficult to see, and is at the bottom instead of at the top of each post.


I quite agree.  Readability is a big problem with this new platform.  The use of tiny pale fonts against pale backgrounds is ridiculous. This needs urgent attention.


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> the native language/location info is visible and clear, just below the username.


Without specifying either "Language:" or "Location:" though. The suggested native language format is:





> "English - Ireland"  or "Spanish - Mexico"


That’s the format I have mine in now, "English - England", but having "England" in there makes it look like it might be my location instead. I think I’ll update mine for the switch in the meantime. Even "English" may be misinterpreted as nationality.


----------



## berndf

Peterdg said:


> 9) Quoting a post is rather unclear now. I played around with "Toggle multiquote" and that works more or less, but when I return to the thread later, the lower window (where you can enter your reply), keeps on displaying the post that was quoted before.


Click on "Reply" and you'll get the old "Reply With Quote" behaviour.


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Excuse me, I am pretty sure I remember both user name and password but authorization always fails....

Is the connection working normally in this moment ?
Thanks 
mg


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

There are 2 login stages:
1- wr +wr
2- standard username + standard password *(at the date of January 2015)*


----------



## tsoapm

mkellogg said:


> Multiquote - It is more powerful, but can be complex.  Somebody might have to create a tutorial.


It doesn't seem so hard to me. As far as I can work out you select everything you want to quote first, then (rather than hitting Reply), you click "Insert quotes" in a new post. Than it lets you choose the order of them, and it puts them in.

And for a single quote, just replying works fine.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mark Dobson said:


> It doesn't seem so hard to me. As far as I can work out you select everything you want to quote first, then (rather than hitting Reply), you click "Insert quotes" in a new post. Than it lets you choose the order of them, and it puts them in.
> 
> And for a single quote, just replying works fine.



And as someone has already pointed out, you can simply select the part of the text you'd like to quote and a "+Quote / Reply" pop-up will appear.


----------



## tsoapm

That’s great! I’ll be spending a lot less time fiddling with BB code then.


----------



## Wordsmyth

broglet said:


> I quite agree.  Readability is a big problem with this new platform.  The use of tiny pale fonts against pale backgrounds is ridiculous. This needs urgent attention.


I've found that it's very sensitive to ambient light conditions. At night with fairly low artificial light it's reasonably OK. In daylight (indoors), on my laptop I need to tilt the screen back to about 45° (It's normally at about 10-20°): everything's then clear, but it's a weird feeling working at that angle.

With my Dell TFT monitor, I don't have that much adjustment, so I find myself slumping back in the chair to get a visually comfortable image with the new WR interface (fiddling with contrast and brightness, which I don't normally touch, takes too long). After a while my back lets me know that's not a good position.

I agree that font colour, size and contrast could do with some improvement for some of the elements of the new interface.

Ws


----------



## broglet

Wordsmyth said:


> I've found that it's very sensitive to ambient light conditions. At night with fairly low artificial light it's reasonably OK. In daylight (indoors), on my laptop I need to tilt the screen back to about 45° (It's normally at about 10-20°): everything's then clear, but it's a weird feeling working at that angle.
> 
> With my Dell TFT monitor, I don't have that much adjustment, so I find myself slumping back in the chair to get a visually comfortable image with the new WR interface (fiddling with contrast and brightness, which I don't normally touch, takes too long). After a while my back lets me know that's not a good position.
> 
> I agree that font colour, size and contrast could do with some improvement for some of the elements of the new interface.
> 
> Ws


perhaps it should come with a warning: "for night use only"


----------



## berndf

Wordsmyth said:


> I've found that it's very sensitive to ambient light conditions. At night with fairly low artificial light it's reasonably OK. In daylight (indoors), on my laptop I need to tilt the screen back to about 45° (It's normally at about 10-20°): everything's then clear, but it's a weird feeling working at that angle.
> 
> With my Dell TFT monitor, I don't have that much adjustment, so I find myself slumping back in the chair to get a visually comfortable image with the new WR interface (fiddling with contrast and brightness, which I don't normally touch, takes too long). After a while my back lets me know that's not a good position.
> 
> I agree that font colour, size and contrast could do with some improvement for some of the elements of the new interface.
> 
> Ws


Well, I guess that is fashion. Until the early 00s screens were very "baroque". Full of visual effects, inlaid text boxes, raised panels, strong color contrasts, etc. At least since Office 2007, the trend has reversed and designs get more and more subtle. An the trend is going on. For one of my computers I bought Office 2013 (rather than 2010 which I use on all my others). I regret it already. They've really overdone it: In Outlook I have serious difficulties distinguishing read from non-read mails as the contrast between the bold blue and the regular blue font they use is so subtle.


----------



## gramman

If you try the "RTL style," you may become frustrated about the way keystrokes are displayed in the message textbox. Then you may realize that RTL stands for Right-to-Left. 

Hey hey! The formatting options include the spoiler tag.

Thread Tools allows users to edit a thread title. Are you guys going to trust the hoi polloi like me with this privilege?


----------



## broglet

berndf said:


> Well, I guess that is fashion. Until the early 00s screens were very "baroque". Full of visual effects, inlaid text boxes, raised panels, strong color contrasts, etc. At least since Office 2007, the trend has reversed and designs get more and more subtle. An the trend is going on. For one of my computers I bought Office 2013 (rather than 2010 which I use on all my others). I regret it already. They've really overdone it: In Outlook I have serious difficulties distinguishing read from non-read mails as the contrast between the bold blue and the regular blue font they use is so subtle.


Or as Mies van der Rohe might have said (if he hadn't thought of the corollary first) "More is less"

If I were designing something I'd start by optimising its user-friendliness.  And then I'd stop.


----------



## alkeyam

Will the web adress still be http://www.wordreference.com?

At work, I only get access to a handful of websites and if it's any different, it won't let me access it.


----------



## Peterdg

alkeyam said:


> Will the web adress still be http://www.wordreference.com?
> 
> At work, I only get access to a handful of websites and if it's any different, it won't let me access it.


I would say yes. Otherwise all the links to other threads and posts that are in posts, will stop working.


----------



## amenista

And how is WR app going to change?


----------



## JamesM

I believe the app is a separate product.  I haven't heard that there will be any changes to it relative to this website change.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, What time (and in what zone) will WR shut down tomottow? Until "3-4 hours after that", we foreros around the world will be holding our collective breath! Let's hope our trepidations and misgvings turn out to be as unfounded as those about the rollover to "Y2K" were  !


----------



## mkellogg

Everybody, tomorrow morning at 7:30 or 7:45 am US Eastern Time, I'll shut down the forums and the conversion will start.  If all goes well, which probably won't happen, we will be online with the new interface around 12 noon.

You all are raising some good points. Understand that I will just be worrying about big issues over the weekend.  Any problems with color contrast and other seemingly minor issues are going to have to wait till Monday at the earliest.



osa_menor said:


> the status message is seen by all visitors (in that little black box I get, if I click on a user name). Is this intended or could I prohibit it some how?
> 
> Beside, with this new software, everybody from outside could get the information, when a user was logged in the last time.
> And if he is on line (and didn't forbid it to be seen) everybody can see, what he is doing. In my opinion that information should be available only for members.


Can't unregistered users see that information now? Or just by registering if they really wanted to stalk you?  Whatever the case, I'll look into it next week.



JamesM said:


> This is a good question and I didn't want to see it get lost in the thread.  I haven't heard of any changes to the dictionaries.  Mike, will the dictionaries change at all?


No dictionary changes this weekend, though I do have a new design for the dictionary pages finished that I need to get put in place once this is done.



osa_menor said:


> I tried to upload a picture (ca. 10 kb) but I got this error message


Please try again after our conversion tomorrow. If the problem persists, let me know and I will investigate.



Wordsmyth said:


> Thanks for your quick answers on a number of points (mine and others), Mike.
> 
> Just one more comment on the 'Conversations' feature:
> 
> Since I originally asked the question, I and several others have discovered how Conversations work: you don't actually delete a message; you just "leave" a conversation. I can well imagine your reluctance to save everything for ever, Mike, but that raises another thought. I clean up my Inbox and Sent Items from time to time, and download as text files any that I want to keep for future reference (so I'm storing them instead of you). If there's no way of doing that in the new software, having them kept on the server becomes more important. If you ever contemplate having a limited shelf-life for Conversations, it'd it be good to know well in advance, so that we can at least note any key info before they disappear.


Wordsmyth, I'll figure something out.  Downloading a copy of your conversations seems rather basic to me and something that I will want to add. Even if I decide to limit the size of the inbox, I can't imagine forcing the deletion of any conversations without a good backup that people could download.



roxcyn said:


> Rules  & Help/FAQ not translated when switch to Spanish layout. (It's translated in this layout)
> When you're looking at posts: it's annoying if they don't have an avatar it's big *?* mark.  How about *WR* instead or *nothing*?
> *Smilies*: I'm all for new ones, but don't take our old ones away, please!


People without avatars: I want to figure something out. I'm just not sure what.
Smilies: I'll see if I can find some that people like better.



Mark Dobson said:


> "English" may be misinterpreted as nationality.


I hadn't really thought of that.  I have another idea of how I can make it better.  I'll try it next week sometime.



gramman said:


> Thread Tools allows users to edit a thread title. Are you guys going to trust the hoi polloi like me with this privilege?


Yes, but only for five minutes, I think. Then you lose your ability to edit the thread title.  I believe that is the same as right now.



amenista said:


> And how is WR app going to change?


The WR app won't change.  Well, the Android one is getting a facelift, too, in the next few weeks, but the functionality will stay the same.  The good news is that these new forums are built with mobile in mind, so the content will look much better on your phones.

Thank you all and wish me luck!


----------



## david314

Alright big Mike - if you're excited, then I'm excited, too!


----------



## Peterdg

Mike,

Good luck!!!!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Peterdg said:


> Mike,
> 
> Good luck!!!!



Second the motion (and so say we all)!


----------



## osa_menor

> Publicado por *osa_menor*
> 
> 
> ..
> Beside, with this new software, everybody from outside could get the information, when a user was logged in the last time.
> And if he is on line (and didn't forbid it to be seen) everybody can  see, what he is doing. In my opinion that information should be  available only for members.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't users see that information now? Or just by  registering if they really wanted to stalk you?  Whatever the case, I'll  look into it next week.
Click to expand...

Yes,  as unregistered I made this sreenshot 

Mike, I wish you good luck, and thanks a lot for all this work you did for us.

Ursula


----------



## Gemmenita

Paulfromitaly said:


> (...)you can start a "conversation" which includes your messages (formerly  "sent PMs" ) and other participants' replies (formerly the PMs you received)





Michelvar said:


> (...)Instead, there are private conversations, which are like some private threads. (...)
> -Insert accented characters  This one we have, just click on the omega.(...)



Many thanks to both.  Really excellent the new system of Private message (Private conversation). One more + point for our new software. 

Just I wanted to add that I forgot to say: I can't find 'Insert accented characters' in the 'Private converstion box', but now I remember that in the previous software, 
we didn't have it either!!!


Thanks again 
and 
Have a nice week-end!


----------



## broglet

goodbye old forum - we will miss you


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> _[...] _Thank you all and wish me luck!


1 hour and counting! ... Good luck, Mike!

(And thanks again for you patience with, and replies to, the flood of comments here.)

Ws


----------



## jetset

I like the way we now can read a post with the "mouse over" feature, for the current tooltips timer is too short.
Of course the new layout is a bit disturbing but no doubts some improvements will be done over the next weeks.
Great job !


----------



## Sofitamor

Good luck !!!  Four hours without you guys !!!!  What I am going to do ????  
I hope I'll be able to recover my password... Enhorabuena y felicidades de todas formas.


----------



## BrightonNative

Hello, everybody! After a few hours offline, the old forum has come back with a panel which now says the move to new forum software has been suspended, but I can't find any info on why this is so and what's happening. Does anyone have any details? Thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

The transition didn't work as planned, so we have gone back to using our good old vBulletin forums.  In our tests before, everything was moved over in a couple of hours. In our attempt today, it was taking much longer.  It probably wouldn't have been complete for a few days at the pace it was going.

So, everything is back to normal for now!  We will try again another weekend, probably two Saturdays from today.


----------



## BrightonNative

Hello, Mike. Thanks for letting me (us) know. I'm sorry to hear that it didn't go as planned, but there is such a lot of data to move across isn't there. Good luck for two Saturdays hence.
Cheers and have a good weekend!


----------



## alicip

OK. Thanks. Gook look for then.


----------



## anaczz

Ooooh! Que pena...


----------



## Tenacious Learner

Hello Mike,
When things don't go the way we want, there's an opportunity to make them better.

My very best.
TL


----------



## sunyaer

I'd like the current forum to continue. As I said earlier, the folder making function helps me keep my threads organized.

It would be perfect if the old forum could be modified to improve with that function remained.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Mike, Remember Robert "the Bruce" and the spider!


----------



## CarlitosMS

Let's hope that this forum does not disappear and all information gets lost, it would be a real shame that that happened.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I don't think you need to worry about that, Carlitos. If you read this thread from the beginning, you'll see Mike's numerous assurances that all the essential content of the forum will be safely retained. Only the interface and the way some things work will change.

Ws


----------



## Spongiformi

Gotta borrow more (digital) muscle to do the job if it's taking too long! A few more Xeons and it'll be over in a jiffy!


----------



## broglet

I'm sad that the changeover has been suspended.  I always like something new to complain about.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

By the way, Mike, if you and your team had to provide this information in all the however-many-there-are native languages of all subscribers, my sincere sympathy!


----------



## Aryetti

sunyaer said:


> I'd like the current forum to continue. [...]It would be perfect if the old forum could be modified to improve with that function remained.


Sorry not to cherish the evolution this forum is going through, but I QUOTE sunyaer (post #192)


----------



## merquiades

Too bad!  I hope it works out soon


----------



## RhoKappa

Wordsmyth said:


> I don't think you need to worry about that, Carlitos. If you read this thread from the beginning, you'll see Mike's numerous assurances that all the essential content of the forum will be safely retained. Only the interface and the way some things work will change.
> 
> Ws



I don't trust it because my content in My Threads is so extensive that I cannot manually back it up myself due to such high volume.  I am simply afraid to transfer over, but that's not my say given that I'm a lowly user.


----------



## Gemmenita

mkellogg said:


> (...) *Note: The transition did not go as planned. We will be investigating the problem and will try again at some future date. (More details) *(...)





mkellogg said:


> (...)So, everything is back to normal for now!  We will try again another weekend, probably two Saturdays from today.




Oh! But that's OK, Mike.

_Good_ changes _worth_ patience! 

So, we can wait!


Good Luck!


----------



## bearded

Dear Administrator McKellogg,

I discovered the news of the planned transition by mere chance (there was a sort of yellow stripe, which disappeared after a short time..), and in order to understand something I had to read these 11 pages...
Don't you think that a couple of lines at the beginning of each language forum (in the relevant language) would be useful? It could indicate the existence of this thread where details can be found on what is going on - also concerning the unsuccessful transition.
Please consider that not everyone can spot this thread, not everyone is an informatic expert, not everyone can understand all the English informatic terms and abbreviations.
I am sorry to say that the information given so far is really insufficient.
If an advice appeared now, everybody would have plenty of time (2 weeks, you say) for preparing themselves.
Many thanks in advance - in the name of the less skilled among us.

''bearded man''


----------



## Oldy Nuts

RhoKappa said:


> I don't trust it because my content in My Threads is so extensive that I cannot manually back it up myself due to such high volume.  I am simply afraid to transfer over, but that's not my say given that I'm a lowly user.



I would think that the Word Reference servers are slightly more powerful than your computer?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

To even see this discussion, you have to click on the Details button of that "sort of yellow stripe, which disappeared after a short time" (unless you had already bookmarked it). Two hundred and three messages have been posted so far, covering 11 pages. This doesn't look like a hidden bit of information to me...


----------



## bearded

Oldy Nuts said:


> To even see this discussion, you have to click on the Details button of that "sort of yellow stripe, which disappeared after a short time" (unless you had already bookmarked it). Two hundred and three messages have been posted so far, covering 11 pages. This doesn't look like a hidden bit of information to me...


I see your point, but the ''yellow stripe'' is no more there for days, and if a forero only deals with his own language thread, how should he know that the transition is planned in the first place, and that there is the discussion online...? I think that the 'Comments and suggestions' forum is not visited by everyone everyday.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I didn't check before, but right now the "yellow stripe" is in all the forums, and I have no reason to think that it was wasn't there before today.


----------



## bearded

Can you please advise where the 'yellow stripe' is located now? I cannot trace it.  In every forum I find (from above) only the following lines:
 1.Wordreference.com, 2.Dictionary and thread title, 3.Forum Home, 4. Forum- additional forums, 5. +Reply to thread / results...of.. , 6.Thread:...  and then messages begin. That's all.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Just above the +Reply to thread/Start new thread button, spreading across the width of the page.


----------



## bearded

Thanks for your reply, but it's really not there.  I saw it some days ago, but now there is absolutely nothing in the space between the line 'Forums - Additional Forums..' and the line (button) '+Reply to thread/Start new thread'.
I do remember that it was indeed very visible, as you say, and all across the width of the page.  I cannot understand where and why it vanished. My computer works perfectly in all other respects.
That is the reason for my above ... complaint.


----------



## Peterdg

If you clicked the "yellow stripe" away, it will not show anymore.

You (and everybody) should check the Comments and Suggestion forum regularly. If you do, then you would know.


----------



## bearded

Peterdg said:


> If you clicked the "yellow stripe" away, it will not show anymore.
> ./QUOTE]
> I can't remember having done anything in order to click it away.  Anyhow, I am glad if other foreros have got it on there Forum pages.  Thank you.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks, Peterdg, I had forgotten about the "close" button (X at the far right of the stripe). One click, and the "stripe" is gone with its message.

In any case, the original announcement (and the whole thread) is where it should be: in the Comments and Suggestions forum, http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7. I would think that any participant with over 3,000 post should know about that forum, and visit it regularly, as you suggest.


----------



## Wordsmyth

RhoKappa said:


> I don't trust it because my content in My Threads is so extensive that I cannot manually back it up myself due to such high volume.  I am simply afraid to transfer over, but that's not my say given that I'm a lowly user.


 My "My Threads" content is also enormous, but I'm not losing any sleep. We've had software upgrades before, without anything being lost. I'm sure Mike follows the normal practice of keeping full backups in case anything goes wrong — and I trust Mike a lot more than any of the bods at Microsoft or Google or Adobe, who are constantly throwing updates and patches at my computer (and presumably at yours, RhoKappa: do you ever sleep peacefully in your bed?). And if something goes wrong with an MS update, you can't contact the CEO of Microsoft about it! See how lucky we are here?

Besides, if you've taken a look at the test forum you've probably seen that every one of your "My Threads" up to 1 Jan 2015 was faithfully transferred to "All Watched Threads" ... well, mine were, at least. So it's worked successfully once; I see no reason to doubt that it will work again.

Ws


----------



## roxcyn

If the forum change does continue, I hope it works more or less like this thread and we get the bugs worked out.


----------



## tonytraductor

You should consider Free/open source solutions, such as simplemachines forums or phpBB.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Switching from Vbulletin to Xenforo will not affect in any way the WR database, that is, the existing threads, private messages etc.
If you take the time to log on the test forums and have a look around, you will find every single thread and post that you can see here (up to January 2nd, when the copy of the database was made)


----------



## razukin

Re. the move not working, see if you can get Discourse set up. That seems to be the thing everyone is gradually moving to. I really like the user experience as a user.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Surely Mike & Co. didn't choose Xenforo by tossing a coin?


----------



## razukin

Oldy Nuts said:


> Surely Mike & Co. didn't choose Xenforo by tossing a coin?



*shrug* I did search the thread for the word "Discourse" and got no results, so I figured it hadn't explicitly been brought up and that I'd mention it. I'm a noob; no ill will intended


----------



## Michelvar

naaah, all those software are so overrated. Mike should do it from scratch in assembly language, to get exactly what he wants...


----------



## broglet

Michelvar said:


> naaah, all those software are so overrated. Mike should do it from scratch in assembly language, to get exactly what he wants...


software is singular  
... as for assembly language why not go the whole hog and write it in machine code?


----------



## qusiemargo

Yes, I find the idea more scary than exciting. But then, I'm an "old folk" in every sense of the word, and somewhat technically handicapped.


----------



## broglet

qusiemargo said:


> Yes, I find the idea more scary than exciting. But then, I'm an "old folk" in every sense of the word, and somewhat technically handicapped.


you are by no means unique qsiemargo

I am amazed that whoever designs these sites does not understand that the prime requirements are:

1 readability and 
2 user-friendly layout

Making things look pretty or clever is something for them to do after they have dealt with 1 and 2 .  It is not rocket science.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I find the new layout easier to read than the present one, and don't see many differences as to being user-friendly. Maybe I'm getting too old?


----------



## broglet

perhaps when I'm 79 I will no longer be able to see what's wrong with it either


----------



## SalvadorFreemanson

Looks like another case of change for change's sake. Like the way Microsoft makes minor and cosmetic changes to Windows that oblige users to ditch perfectly good hardware. 
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" 
The forum has worked really well for years.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Looks like you haven't read the initial post. The software used now has given very good service for years, but needs updating. The new version of the software is not designed to deal with forums as large as these. So it is not a matter of just minor and cosmetic changes for the sake of change. It's the path that has taken us from EasyWriter to WordStar to the present word processors.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

broglet said:


> perhaps when I'm 79 I will no longer be able to see what's wrong with it either



Yes, it is sad that I am not able to see anything wrong with the improved legibility of the new version  .


----------



## ComicMonster

Don't worry: I am pretty sure this migration will work next time: WR it's a must, so there's no doubt it will soon be with us in a new fashion. 

Great courage to the vibrant entrepreneurs who assumed this task —you'll have more luck in a couple of saturdays! We are with you! 

CM


----------



## broglet

Oldy Nuts said:


> Yes, it is sad that I am not able to see anything wrong with the improved legibility of the new version  .


not at all sad - think of it as a pensioner benefit - just make sure you never get glasses


----------



## qusiemargo

Thanks broglet; you've made me feel not so only-lonely in my technical backwardness.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

machokrap said:


> I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.
> Is there a way of customising the colours?


I concur with those who said that this new forum is very hard (and painful) to read.


mkellogg said:


> It IS different. I just ask that everyone keeps  an open mind.  You will get used to some things, and probably be  begging me to change some others.





Parla said:


> Well, it's _different_, which is of course going to be a bit uncomfortable for the old folks at first. But I expect we'll get used to it.


I'm sorry, but there is no way my colour blindness will disappear just because I have to adapt to an ill-designed GUI.
And I've been colour-blind since I was born - a colour-blind old folk is a young colour-blind guy who's got old...
To me this new GUI is like a car without shock absorbers, like shoes one size too small....


----------



## JamesM

I'd like to put in another vote as a (partially) color-blind person (technically color-deficient).  This is an important part of UI design that is often ignored.  Add to that the need for older eyes to have greater contrast and I'm with JeanDeSponde.  It's not just about aeshetics.  It's about functionality for a minimum of 10% of the population with color deficiency and probably another good portion dealing with age-related color deficiencies.

If nothing else, at least install an alternate theme that is higher contrast for those of us who have trouble viewing the new pages.


----------



## mkellogg

Thank you all for being so patient.  I was expecting to spend a frantic week fixing problems. Now, I'm not sure what to do. 



CarlitosMS said:


> Let's hope that this forum does not disappear and all information gets lost, it would be a real shame that that happened.


I create daily backups on other machines. Every once in a while, I download the entire forums to a local device, and once a year I leave a copy at my parents' house.



SalvadorFreemanson said:


> "If it ain't broke, don't fix it"


In the tech world, you need to keep running or you will be overtaken by others.  These forums have been standing still for the last four years.

I will see what I can do about the two main issues listed here:
 - contrast
 - conversation folders


----------



## Wordsmyth

I'd be interested to know whether other people care at all about something that Loob and I mentioned earlier in this thread: knowing who's online, especially those in our current 'Contacts' (ex-'buddylist'). It's very useful to be able to open the Contacts popup and see who's online. 

If 'People You Follow' in the new software doesn't have that function, I suspect that some thread discussions will move more slowly; and that some questioners will have only one or two replies to their questions, instead of the (sometimes stimulating) group discussions that we have when a number of the 'old hands' weigh in, more or less in real time.

Does anyone else find that function useful? (If so, maybe it could go not too far down on your 'see what you can do' list, Mike?)

Ws


----------



## JamesM

Thanks for looking at the contrast issue, Mike.  I really like a lot of the new look.  The login is very slick.  I haven't really exercised all the features as I should but I'm keeping up with this thread to learn from others.

As you said privately, maybe I'm getting used to it but it seems like reading the thread posts is easier now and the text below the avatar looks better already.  If you haven't changed, then I probably have.


----------



## JamesM

Wordsmyth said:


> I'd be interested to know whether other people care at all about something that Loob and I mentioned earlier in this thread: knowing who's online, especially those in our current 'Contacts' (ex-'buddylist'). It's very useful to be able to open the Contacts popup and see who's online.
> 
> If 'People You Follow' in the new software doesn't have that function, I suspect that some thread discussions will move more slowly; and that some questioners will have only one or two replies to their questions, instead of the (sometimes stimulating) group discussions that we have when a number of the 'old hands' weigh in, more or less in real time.
> 
> Does anyone else find that function useful? (If so, maybe it could go not too far down on your 'see what you can do' list, Mike?)
> 
> Ws



I use it occasionally and infrequently.  I probably wouldn't miss it if disappeared, but that's just me.  I can see how it would be very handy for certain situations.


----------



## Nicomon

Wordsmyth said:


> I'd be interested to know whether other people care at all about something that Loob and I mentioned earlier in this thread: knowing who's online, especially those in our current 'Contacts' (ex-'buddylist'). It's very useful to be able to open the Contacts popup and see who's online.


 I'm with you on this issue, WS.  I use that function all the time and would be lost without it. 

And I'm also with JeanDeSponde.   I'm not color blind, but I'm near sighted (very much so) and don't like the lack of contrast either.
I find it hard on the eyes.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nico,


Nicomon said:


> I'm with you on this issue, WS.  I use that function all the time and would be lost without it.  [...]


Maybe you can bookmark the "People You Follow" link and open it on another tab? It should do the job.


----------



## Micia93

Hi Mike,

I have tried to follow the link given by Karine, but my problem is being unable to log in the test forum. (Sorry I have already mentionned it but got no answer). I first entered wr/wr as requested, then gave my current username and password, but to no avail


----------



## Peterdg

Micia93 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I have tried to follow the link given by Karine, but my problem is being unable to log in the test forum. (Sorry I have already mentionned it but got no answer). I first entered wr/wr as requested, then gave my current username and password, but to no avail


You should enter your password as it was on January 2nd. If, in the meantime, you changed your password your current id and password will not work.


----------



## Micia93

Thank you Peterdg! 

The problem is that I have changed my password several times , since I'm often disconnected (last time was this very morning) and I have sometimes to ask for a new password when the one I give is refused (in the case of "remember me". I have lost these old passwords ...! 
How can I proceed then? ask for a new password in the test forum? (but keeping my current password for the forum in use?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

I think the email is still disabled on the test version. So you have to wait a while.


----------



## Micia93

Thank you Atcheque. I will wait then!


----------



## Michelvar

Micia93 said:


> The problem is that I have changed my password several times , since I'm often disconnected (last time was this very morning) and I have sometimes to ask for a new password when the one I give is refused (in the case of "remember me". I have lost these old passwords ...!


In this case, I'm afraid you will just have to wait for the new forum, in a couple of weeks. Currently, the test forum work with January 2015 passwords, so changing your password again will not be of any help with to enter the new forum. Moreover, the recovering password process is not enabled in the test forum, so you can not use it to change your January password.
(cross posted, sorry)


----------



## Micia93

Thank you too Michelvar


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Nico,
> 
> Maybe you can bookmark the "People You Follow" link and open it on another tab? It should do the job.


 Salut Karine,

Yes, I can do that.  And I just bookmarked it (thanks for the direct link).   But still, without the little green light that appears beside the pseudo... I won't know whether or not they're online. It will be as if everybody was moving incognito.


----------



## Wordsmyth

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Nico,
> 
> Maybe you can bookmark the "People You Follow" link and open it on another tab? It should do the job.



Salut Karine, 

As Nico said, it does the job of opening the list (I bookmarked it as soon as the test forum was made available), but it doesn't (yet?) tell us who's online as the current popup does.

An analogy: If I know Joe's in the pub, I'll pop down and have a pint with him. If I don't know when he's there, I'll go in at some random time and ask the barman if he's seen Joe. Barman: "You've just missed him, and I don't know when he'll be in next, but you can leave a message for the next time he comes." 

Ws


----------



## majlo2

mkellogg said:


> The transition didn't work as planned, so we have gone back to using our good old vBulletin forums.  In our tests before, everything was moved over in a couple of hours. In our attempt today, it was taking much longer.  It probably wouldn't have been complete for a few days at the pace it was going.
> 
> So, everything is back to normal for now!  We will try again another weekend, probably two Saturdays from today.



Dear mkellogg, do you plan to provide for some amnesty for those unjustly banned even without the right to appeal?


----------



## cherine

Hi,



Nicomon said:


> without the little green light that appears beside the pseudo... I won't know whether or not they're online.


Maybe they were no online (on the test forum) when you tested this. How about you ask them to log in there at the same time you are, and double-check?
What I know is that, for now at least, the green light only appears beside/on avatar, and the problem is not having a way to determine with people without avatars wether they're online or not.

Please check with your freinds/people you follow, and let us know.


----------



## ohmyrichard

www.xen.wordreference.com seems to be a maze where I easily get lost. It is not so easy, it seems , to sort through my threads.


----------



## Wordsmyth

cherine said:


> Maybe they were no online (on the test forum) when you tested this. How about you ask them to log in there at the same time you are, and double-check?
> What I know is that, for now at least, the green light only appears beside/on avatar, and the problem is not having a way to determine with people without avatars wether they're online or not.
> 
> Please check with your freinds/people you follow, and let us know.


I've just done that check, cherine. For my Contacts who appear in the popup as being online right now, and who have avatars, there's no indication that they're online in my "People You Follow" list.

The little green corner that appears on an avatar in a thread post (in the Xenforo test forum) doesn't appear on the avatar in "People You Follow".

Ws


----------



## Michelvar

Wordsmyth said:


> The little green corner that appears on an avatar in a thread post (in the Xenforo test forum) doesn't appear on the avatar in "People You Follow".



moreover, it doesn't appear at all when there is no avatar. It's on Mike's to-do list.


----------



## Nicomon

WS said it all.   I just went through the same process... with same results.    

I even have a hard time seeing the little green corner in a thread post.


----------



## swift

Hi.

I think you only need to add a slash and the word ‘online’ to the homepage url: xen.wordreference.com/online to see who’s online  (though it will probably display all people online, not only the ones you follow). Try it out and let us know!


----------



## tubthumping

I am not able to follow this link successfully :/


----------



## Peterdg

Mike,

Nothing urgent but I noticed that in the new forum you can now post a reply that only contains 1 character. I think there used to be a minimum number of characters in a post.


----------



## Wordsmyth

swift said:


> I think you only need to add a slash and the word ‘online’ to the homepage url: xen.wordreference.com/online to see who’s online  (though it will probably display all people online, not only the ones you follow). Try it out and let us know!


Good tip, swift. As you say, it shows everyone who's online, though it can be limited to members. As I write, there are over 21500 people online (on the current forum), but only 179 members. If there's no other solution, then scanning 179 names, although tiresome, is better than nothing (especially if there are no page breaks ..?), EXCEPT that the names aren't in alphabetical order, which would be a pain.

Ws


----------



## Peterdg

http://xen.wordreference.com/online/?type=registered

Voila. Shows only members.


----------



## JamesM

Wordsmyth said:


> Good tip, swift. As you say, it shows everyone who's online, though it can be limited to members. As I write, there are over 21500 people online (on the current forum), but only 179 members. If there's no other solution, then scanning 179 names, although tiresome, is better than nothing (especially if there are no page breaks ..?), EXCEPT that the names aren't in alphabetical order, which would be a pain.
> 
> Ws



On the xen version of the forum it appears that they are sorted alphabetically.


----------



## Loob

Peterdg said:


> http://xen.wordreference.com/online/?type=registered
> 
> Voila. Shows only members.


That seems to include people who are not "contacts"/"buddies"/"people-I'm-following".

It's not the end of the world if I won't be able to see which of my contacts are on line, but I do find it useful.  I use it, in particular, to check whether I should report posts.  If I know that a mod is on line and looking at problematical-post-X, I don't report; if I can't see a mod on line, I report.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Salut Karine,
> 
> Yes, I can do that.  And I just bookmarked it (thanks for the direct link).   But still, without the little green light that appears beside the pseudo... I won't know whether or not they're online. It will be as if everybody was moving incognito.


Oops, sorry! I even didn't check as I was sure there would have been a little green corner for each online members in this list too! 
But I'm sure Mike will come with a solution for this issue.
We need this kind of request: http://xen.wordreference.com/online?type=following


----------



## JamesM

Loob said:


> That seems to include people who are not "contacts"/"buddies"/"people-I'm-following".
> 
> It's not the end of the world if I won't be able to see which of my contacts are on line, but I do find it useful.  I use it, in particular, to check whether I should report posts.  If I know that a mod is on line and looking at problematical-post-X, I don't report; if I can't see a mod on line, I report.



Wow, that's smart.  I never would have thought of using it that way.


----------



## Wordsmyth

JamesM said:


> On the xen version of the forum it appears that they are sorted alphabetically.


  When I looked, just now, there were four members online in the Xen test forum, and they definitely weren't in alpha-order. They appeared to be in ascending order of the 'activity "... ago" time', but that may have been coincidence.

------------------------------------------------

Something else that people might like to be aware of: I've just discovered (I think) the difference between "New Posts" and "Recent Posts" (reached via the link on the "New Posts" page). 

"Recent Posts" in Xenforo is the same as "New Posts" in the current vBulletin software (and when you've opened a thread, the title is unbolded, as before).

"New Posts" in Xenforo shows only UNREAD 'Recent Posts'. When you open a thread, it's temporarily unbolded in the list, but when you leave the page and come back to it any thread you've opened has disappeared (unless someone has since added a new post to it).

I guess both have their uses, but personally I'm going to stick to "Recent Posts": the information is more complete (sometimes I want to come back and find a recent thread that I've already viewed but not posted in), and I find it less confusing. 

Ws


----------



## JamesM

Wordsmyth said:


> When I looked, just now, there were four members online in the Xen test forum, and they definitely weren't in alpha-order. They appeared to be in ascending order of the 'activity "... ago" time', but that may have been coincidence.



Maybe it was just a coincidence when I looked at them and they were in alphabetical order.


----------



## velisarius

Loob said:


> That seems to include people who are not "contacts"/"buddies"/"people-I'm-following".
> 
> It's not the end of the world if I won't be able to see which of my contacts are on line, but I do find it useful.  I use it, in particular, to check whether I should report posts.  If I know that a mod is on line and looking at problematical-post-X, I don't report; if I can't see a mod on line, I report.


Will they be visible though if they have selected the "invisible mode" in settings? I haven't checked whether the "invisible" mode will be available to members on the new forum. Not having an avatar seems to make one invisible. Confused about this, but not particularly bothered.


----------



## Michelvar

velisarius said:


> Not having an avatar seems to make one invisible.


This may change, it's on the to-do list.


----------



## osa_menor

velisarius said:


> Will they be visible though if they have selected the "invisible mode" in settings? I haven't checked whether the "invisible" mode will be available to members on the new forum. Not having an avatar seems to make one invisible. Confused about this, but not particularly bothered.


No, if they have selected the "invisible mode" they are not visible, regardless of the fact, that they are on my contact list or no. The invisible mode is still available.


----------



## cherine

Wordsmyth said:


> I've just done that check, cherine. For my Contacts who appear in the popup as being online right now, and who have avatars, there's no indication that they're online in my "People You Follow" list.




Just to double-check: are you sure they were online _on the Xenforo page_ at the time you checked? Being online here doesn't necessarily mean we're also checking the other forum.

I'll follow you and a couple of other foreros just to test (no stalking, promise  ) and will let you know what I find.


Edit: Ok, I just tested it with another forum member, and it doesn't show. You're right. Hopefully Mike will be able to get this fixed after he's done with the other more urgent problems.


----------



## mkellogg

The list of people you are following is just as new to me. I'm not sure what all it does.  I think it puts all their posts in your News Feed, Facebook style.  As far as I can tell, if somebody is online and posting, you can at least see who is online and posting.

Whatever the case, I find it hard to test anything without many people online there. Once we are all set up and a few weeks in, remind me and I will take a look to see what more can be done.



velisarius said:


> Not having an avatar seems to make one invisible.


I was pretty sure that I got that fixed. I don't have an avatar, but I see the green corner on my name when I'm online.  Let me know if I'm wrong or not understanding.

It is a shame I'm busy this weekend. I'm really looking forward to changing over the forums to the new platform.


----------



## gramman

Wordsmyth said:


> EXCEPT that the names aren't in alphabetical order, which would be a pain.



I'm just jumping in here  , but alphabetizing a query's results  is probably an easy task.


----------



## Michelvar

mkellogg said:


> I was pretty sure that I got that fixed. I don't have an avatar, but I see the green corner on my name when I'm online.  Let me know if I'm wrong or not understanding



As you wrote, it's difficult to make tests with so little people on-line, but it works for you. I can see your green triangle even though you don't have an avatar.
EDIT : and so does my alter ego.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> I was pretty sure that I got that fixed. I don't have an avatar, but I see the green corner on my name when I'm online.  Let me know if I'm wrong or not understanding.


Yes, I can see you are (were) online.


----------



## panzerfaust0

I posted a question but nobody answered.  I will post it here again hoping to get a response, because I really need to know.

Will our "my threads" content be transferred to the new forum too?  Cause if it isn't, I will start saving it manually on my computer.  Thanks.


----------



## jann

panzerfaust0 said:


> Will our "my threads" content be transferred to the new forum too?


Yes, of course!  The entire database is transferred, and that includes information about the threads to which you are subscribed.  

In the current vB version of WordReference, you can access your subscriptions via the "My threads" menu. In the test Xen version of WordReference, your subscriptions are called "watched threads" (at the time of this writing; Mike could surely rename the menu if he so wished) and are accessible at http://xen.wordreference.com/watched/threads/all.


----------



## Peterdg

jann said:


> Yes, of course!  The entire database is transferred, and that includes information about the threads to which you are subscribed.
> 
> In the current vB version of WordReference, you can access your subscriptions via the "My threads" menu. In the test Xen version of WordReference, your subscriptions are called "watched threads" (at the time of this writing; Mike could surely rename the menu if he so wished) and are accessible at http://xen.wordreference.com/watched/threads/all.


Apparently Mike changed that in the new forum too. There is now also a "My Threads" link that replaces the original "Watched threads" link.


----------



## k-in-sc

I just noticed the "Trophy Points" thing. I hope that goes away.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I am with K: I do hope they go away.


----------



## berndf

Oldy Nuts said:


> I am with K: I do hope they go away.


Yes, please. I hate this crap in other forums.


----------



## velisarius

Mike Kellogg talked about trophy points in post #24, here:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3002892&p=15183957#post15183957



> Following - It is supposed to be like following people on Twitter. The way I see it, if you really enjoy somebody's advice or opinion, you can follow them.
> Profile posts and trophy points...
> 
> I can turn these all off, but I want to leave them on for now. I highly doubt that we will keep the trophy points for long, but who knows, we might come to like them. I'm trying to keep an open mind towards these features. They might not be appropriate in our community, but they might work.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, I did a search on the thread and only got swift's original question, maybe because there are multiple pages?
I'm not in favor of anything that encourages competition or popularity contests.


----------



## Nanon

I see a problem with trophy points: don't you get more of those if you work with a "frequent" language or language pair (for instance SP <-> EN)? What will happen with "smaller" languages?
Connected question, since this has an influence on points: how do you "like" a message? Maybe I failed to see this.

Good things : I tried to post a reply to an old thread, the way I usually do. Everything seems to work fine. And it's good to see non-Latin font size issues have been solved.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The main problem that I see in a (non-WR) forum I frequent that uses points is the large number of participants who start answering mainly for the points.


----------



## Cagey

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks, I did a search on the thread and only got swift's original question, maybe because there are multiple pages?
> I'm not in favor of anything that encourages competition or popularity contests.


Currently, the search function does not find posts that were submitted after April 21.  (I believe there is a yellow banner above the results announcing this, though perhaps it did not appear in this case.)


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually it was a Google search.


----------



## Nanon

Mike, can we post about localizations of the new interface? "Reply" and "+quote" appear as "citar" and "+citar" in the Spanish version. Sorry if the question has been asked before.


----------



## cyberpedant

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks, I did a search on the thread and only got swift's original question, maybe because there are multiple pages?
> *I'm not in favor of anything that encourages competition or popularity contests.*



Absolutely!


----------



## ceciliacabrera123

I check it out and looks good, Me gusta!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

The best of luck for Saturday.


----------



## zampakutoh

Thanks Mike, this saturday we'll cross our fingers


----------



## anaczz




----------



## 5-ht

¿Nos mudamos?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike % Co.: Best of luck this time!


----------



## merquiades

I thought I'd better go into the new forum and check it out before tomorrow so I followed the link and my user name/ password don't seem to be working.  I have never changed them so that is definitely not the issue.  Is this just a temporary problem or is there something I need to do?

Best of luck with the move anyway!


----------



## Peterdg

merquiades said:


> I thought I'd better go into the new forum and check it out before tomorrow so I followed the link and my user name/ password don't seem to be working.  I have never changed them so that is definitely not the issue.  Is this just a temporary problem or is there something I need to do?
> 
> Best of luck with the move anyway!


At the first login screen you get, you have to use username "wr" and password "wr" (both without the double quotes). After that, you will come to the forum home page where you can log in with your own username and password.


----------



## 5-ht

Ho letto quasi tutto, finche non mi è venuto un forte dolore di testa.
Tutto in inglese.
Qualcuno ha un'aspirina a portata di mano?


----------



## Michelvar

ecco, amico...


----------



## merquiades

Peterdg said:


> At the first login screen you get, you have to use username "wr" and password "wr" (both without the double quotes). After that, you will come to the forum home page where you can log in with your own username and password.



Gracias, Peter.  It works!  I'll remember that for the future.

I love the new forum.  It's a definite improvement.  It looks quite attractive, and pleasant to the eye, also not difficult to use.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Despite the disclaimer that 'there may have been other replies to this thread, but you will not see them until you check in again', each new post is listed, so there may be several for one thread listed among my 'Messages Received'. Just a detail.


----------



## Arzhela

I changed my password, I tried to go on the the new forum but it doesn't recognize me. What is the problem please ?


----------



## Michelvar

Arzhela said:


> I changed my password, I tried to go on the the new forum but it doesn't recognize me. What is the problem please ?


The test forum uses January 2015 passwords. If you can't remember this password, you just have to wait for the new forum, which will use your current password.

(Juste pour être sur, je rappelle qu'il faut d'abord entrer "wr" et "wr" sur la première demande de mot de passe, puis ensuite seulement se connecter avec votre username et password personnels.)


----------



## 5-ht

5-ht said:


> Ho letto quasi tutto, finche non mi è venuto un forte dolore di testa.
> Tutto in inglese.
> Qualcuno ha un'aspirina a portata di mano?





Michelvar said:


> ecco, amico...


Molto grato per la sua premura, amico Michelvar
 Tutto ciò che mi porta a ricominciare daccapo è una scommessa per me. Se al grande Capo gli è venuto in mente di cambiare registro, io ci sto volentieri. Non m'importa dove mi porta, mi fido.


----------



## planetsupernova

Maybe you guys could let the user the option to select the (what is going to be) "old version" of the forum. It's just an idea, i've seen in in other webs.

Good luck!


----------



## mkellogg

Nanon said:


> Mike, can we post about localizations of the new interface? "Reply" and "+quote" appear as "citar" and "+citar" in the Spanish version. Sorry if the question has been asked before.


Hi, Nanon. It isn't going to be my first priority, but we will eventually fix some interface translation issues.  Take notes on what you think should change so you can present them when I am ready.



planetsupernova said:


> Maybe you guys could let the user the option to select the (what is going to be) "old version" of the forum. It's just an idea, i've seen in in other webs.


You can't choose to view the forums with the old interface, but I expect to allow everybody access to the old forums for a while, at least until we are sure that everything has transferred over correctly.

Once we are on the new forums, come back to the Comments and Suggestions forum. I will create a thread or two to watch for any reported issues and your comments.


----------



## Fowey

"vosotros" why is this appearing in the french conjugator rather than vous?


----------



## shepa4

Word Reference's forum is the best! It deserves an upgrade.


----------



## 5-ht

Mi sento sollevato.


----------



## stephenlearner

Now, after the transfer, opening a page becomes so slow, much slower than that before the transfer.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

My avatar was Pooh.
I will have to change it to Eyesore [pun intented], and wait until my vision and this new GUI are compatible again.
Blue on blue is definitely not compatible with tritanopia.
Lucky you: you may only lose 0.01% of your audience...


----------



## velisarius

There's no indication now when someone has edited their post. This could give rise to misunderstandings. I love it that my edits don't show up, but I would be upset if someone edited their post after I had answered the original one. Also a deleted post doesn't seem to show up at all now - it disappears without a trace.

(JamesM added this edit.  I'm checking to see if it shows up. I thought you had to click the "Edit Silently" button to suppress the edit stamp.)

Editing this just to see what happens. Oh OK it shows up at bottom right, just like James' edit.


----------



## JamesM

That's weird.  I just edited yours and it shows up in History but not on the post.  It does show that it was created 6 minutes ago (at time of writing) and edited a moment ago, so I suppose that's a hint.

I like the details you get from the History view.


----------



## swift

@velisarius Yes, it seems the soft-deletion wasn't enabled.

About the reason for editing, my suggestion—as a work-around—is that people use the [HR][/HR] code at the bottom of their post. I highly recommend this for major changes; minor editions like typos are probably not worth reporting this way:

[HR][/HR]_Reason for editing:_ <Your reason for editing.>

_Reason for editing:_ I just deleted the parentheses.


----------



## Peterdg

The edit does show up:


----------



## swift

JamesM said:


> I like the details you get from the History view.


I'm sure that is a moderator feature only, James. With vBulletin, the post history was visible to the original poster within the first 24 hours after the post submission. The 'Reason for editing' included an active link that one could click to view the post history. That feature is no longer available.

Moderators used to be able to view the post history anytime.

I don't know if the Xenforo software has a soft-deletion add-on that could be enabled. I think both the Reason for editing and the Reason for deleting provide useful information for the sake of transparency.


----------



## velisarius

I deleted my previous post after 12 minutes and it seems to have left no trace.


----------



## suzi br

Oldy Nuts said:


> The main problem that I see in a (non-WR) forum I frequent that uses points is the large number of participants who start answering mainly for the points.



Really? #Saddos

I dont notice it in the other forum that I use which has this trophy thing on it -- - it is neither here nor there to most people, I reckon.  Just a bit of fun to label the information that is there in the post numbers anyway.

With the strict anti-chat rules in here I doubt it would be an issue


----------



## suzi br

swift said:


> I'm sure that is a moderator feature only, James. With vBulletin, the post history was visible to the original poster within the first 24 hours after the post submission. The 'Reason for editing' included an active link that one could click to view the post history. That feature is no longer available.
> 
> Moderators used to be able to view the post history anytime.
> 
> I don't know if the Xenforo software has a soft-deletion add-on that could be enabled. I think both the Reason for editing and the Reason for deleting provide useful information for the sake of transparency.




This is an excellent example of where I would use a  LIKE button, the info given is interesting and useful, but I have nothing new to add and it would probably force me to "chat" in contexts where chat is not allowed, but nodding at an answer I find interesting would be pleasing.


----------



## amikama

velisarius said:


> I deleted my previous post after 12 minutes and it seems to have left no trace.


I can see it. So it's visible only to moderators...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

JeanDeSponde said:


> [...]
> Blue on blue is definitely not compatible with tritanopia.
> Lucky you: you may only lose 0.01% of your audience...


This is so true! 
Not to mention the part about aging eyes and alcohol effect!


----------



## Wordsmyth

swift said:


> About the reason for editing, my suggestion—as a work-around—is that people use the [HR][/HR] code at the bottom of their post. I highly recommend this for major changes; minor editions like typos are probably not worth reporting this way:
> 
> [HR][/HR]_Reason for editing:_ <Your reason for editing.>
> 
> _Reason for editing:_ I just deleted the parentheses.



I admire your optimism, swift.

Ws

_Reason for editing: I just thought I'd try it._


----------



## swift

@Wordsmyth I've been reminded several times that leaving a reason for editing is both considerate and polite.  I suppose we don't need the HR code as long as we write *EDIT: <Note>.
*

Anyway, I hope a soft-deletion add-on and a visible reason for editing will be available soon. I know this was reported in the other software-transition thread and I think I remember Mike said he would look into this issue.


----------



## Wordsmyth

I heartily agree that it's considerate and polite, as well as efficient and helpful. My remark about optimism was just because I can't see many people bothering with HR codes (or even knowing they exist).

In the past I've usually put  _[Edit]:_ before any significant added text, as well as filling in the 'Reason for editing' field; but without such a field as a trigger, I suspect most people won't think to do that.

Ws


----------



## tilt

Suggestion:

The different lists available on the forum pages are much wider than before, and often, the data on the right of the screen are far from the related ones on the left :





Alternating 2 background colors for the list items would make them easier to read :


----------



## tilt

Unless I'm mistaken, with this new software, we can't read the previous versions of edited messages.

I'm not sure it really matters; I just wanted to point it out.


----------



## JamesM

tilt said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> The different lists available on the forum pages are much wider than before, and often, the data on the right of the screen are far from the related ones on the left.



I like the alternating colors idea.  As for the font size, have you tried zooming in your browser (Ctrl-scrollup on Mac, Ctrl-+(on keypad) on PC)?

Having built a few websites, I can tell you that the restrictions from the lowest common denominator when it comes to resolution can cause a lot of spacing when people have high-resolution monitors.  The easiest way to deal with it is to have the high-res people zoom in and reduce the spacing that way.


----------



## tilt

Well, zooming would reduce the horizontal spacing, that's sure, but I enjoy reading small (or not-that-big) characters on my screen, and not having to scroll to read many lines of text.
Hence the high-res!


----------



## JamesM

Ah.  Well, try setting your resolution something like 1366 x 768 just for a minute and you will see what the most popular resolution worldwide gives you (about 27%).  Those of us with higher resolutions are not the largest group.

In fact, there is still a significant percentage running at 1024 x 768 (about 14% worldwide), which is the standard we have to use here at work for all web pages, and quite a few stlll at 800 x 600.


----------



## suzi br

tilt said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> The different lists available on the forum pages are much wider than before, and often, the data on the right of the screen are far from the related ones on the left :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternating 2 background colors for the list items would make them easier to read :


These screen shots illustrate the problem I was having, I have switched browser from Chrome to Mozzila Firefox and the problem has gon.

I recommend it as worth a try


----------



## Mitcho999

Hola, Mike!


        Thanks so much for an amazing app/website!  I have enjoyed and been a cheerleader for WordReference for years!

         That being said, one of the key features that sets it apart from all the rest is the ability to see from whence the person is hailing in the forum section.  This allows readers to know if a word or phrase is accessible in their area or with their interlocutor.  For teachers of Spanish like myself, it is a great way to show my students the beautiful variety that Spanish has to offer.  

            Is there any way that can make a comeback?;^)

             Again, thanks for everything and keep up the wonderful work!

Saludos,

Mitch Ingram


----------



## JamesM

Hi Mitch,

You can see it just below the person's avatar, name and status.   For example, mine says "Los Angeles. California"  and "English, USA".


----------



## osa_menor

Hello James.
That works only on a computer or laptop. 
With my Note2 I don't see any information about the member unless I go to the profile.
Greetings.


----------



## JamesM

Ah.  I hadn't tried it that way.  So it would have to go below their title/status, then.  It would mean more scrolling to read the same number of posts, but I think it would be useful.


----------



## osa_menor

On the laptop one can see the language and where the member is from without do anything. The number of posts and the date are available by hovering with the mouse over the name. But on the phone one had to tap on the name or avatar to get a popup with the informations.


----------



## cherine

I'm planning on compiling a -hopefully short- list of the differences between the PC and the mobile interfaces. Will try to open a thread for it in the weekend.


----------



## Wordsmyth

cherine said:


> I'm planning on compiling a -hopefully short- list of the differences between the PC and the mobile interfaces.


One thing for which I'm extremely grateful to Mike and the team is that the PC interface of WRF hasn't been degraded just to satisfy mobile users, as have so many interfaces these days (not least the awful new Google Maps, Chrome bookmarks, Windows 8+, numerous websites, etc, etc, which now have much more tedious navigation and have lost many useful functions).

Call me a dinosaur, but I use a phone for phoning (and a tablet to get rid of a headache, and tiles to cover a roof.). Long live keyboard and mouse. But I know I'm a lone voice in the wilderness.

Ws


----------



## cherine

I usually do the same, but it's sometimes just practical and easier to quick check the forum, the email and a few other websites while commuting or when in bed and too lazy or tired to go to your computer.
And don't worry, I'm not asking for a downgrade of the PC interface, just asking if it's possible to add a few missing things to the mobile interface, like post numbers, users' language and maybe one or two other things.


----------



## sb70012

The *Alerts* come (appear) later than the answers.
Don't they?


----------



## DonnyB

sb70012 said:


> The *Alerts* come (appear) later than the answers.
> Don't they?


They do, but only by a matter of a few seconds, from what I've seen: maybe a minute or so at the most. 

Compare the timestamp on the bottom of this message with the time on the alert you get when I submit it, to see if there's a difference.


----------



## wolf036

I can't log on https://xenforo.com/community 

http://i.gyazo.com/7c537566e8e7712d7596c47b53908d5c.png


----------



## Michelvar

wolf036 said:


> I can't log on https://xenforo.com/community


Being a member of Wordreference doesn't make you a member of xenforo community, to my knowledge. You will have to sign up for this specific forum.


----------



## intolerandus

Might I be allowed to ask where the _print _button has gone? Not only is this new interface completely disgusting, it's also totally awkward and poorly adapted for use. I cannot realise where this stupid fad to _change _everything is coming from. Archive.org has been made absolutely unserviceable recently, and now WRF! When will the issue be fixed?


----------



## cherine

intolerandus said:


> Might I be allowed to ask where the _print _button has gone? Not only is this new interface completely disgusting, it's also totally awkward and poorly adapted for use. I cannot realise where this stupid fad to _change _everything is coming from. Archive.org has been made absolutely unserviceable recently, and now WRF! When will the issue be fixed?


I'm sorry you're feeling this way about the new interface, but please give yourself some time to get used to it, maybe you'll like a bit more (or hate it a bit less). 

Regarding printing, here's Mike Kellogg's answer in another thread to the question "is there still a "print view" option?":


mkellogg said:


> Nope. Try printing the pages as they are. It will probably come out fairly good.


And Siares' suggestion:


siares said:


> "Is there anybody who could help with this? (Printing)"
> 
> What I do now, is either print all as is, or copy to word and replace all the graphics (avatars).
> There is a lot of empty space remaining. (E: I change the font and paragraph style but would like to streamline this even more.)


----------



## intolerandus

cherine said:


> but please give yourself some time to get used to it, maybe you'll like a bit more (or hate it a bit less).


I don't see any point in getting used to it; it will be changed again in a couple of years anyway, innit?


> or copy to word and


Christ!


----------



## velisarius

Printing is a little wasteful of paper and toner now, but it is easy enough to do - just copy a thread as it is. It seems to copy the whole thread, so you no longer have to do it page by page for a multi-page thread.

I just can't work out how to insert links to threads in my posts. I copy a link from the dictionary but it comes out huge and bolded, and when I try to make it smaller the link is lost. The name of the thread then appears just as large, without the bolding, and without the link.

If this has been covered before, apologies.


----------



## DonnyB

velisarius said:


> I just can't work out how to insert links to threads in my posts. I copy a link from the dictionary but it comes out huge and bolded, and when I try to make it smaller the link is lost. The name of the thread then appears just as large, without the bolding, and without the link.


The way I do it is to copy the thread title into the reply box, select it, and then click the Tx symbol at the right-hand end of the reply box toolbar to remove the formatting.  Re-position the text if necessary, and then with it still selected, just click the chain symbol (seventh one along on the toolbar).  Enter the URL of the thread in question in the pop-up box, click 'insert' to reinstate the link, and ...Voilà!


----------



## Kelly B

Testing -
chasser / mettre à la porte - forum Français Seulement
Mettre à la porte
mettre à la porte - forum Français Seulement
mettre la main à la porte-monnaie

I just copy-pasted those, all in one shot, from the dictionary page I happened to have open (left clicked at the beginning of the block, dragged to the end, released, Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V in the reply box), and they look ok to me....? I'm using Chrome on Win 8, if that matters.


----------



## velisarius

I knew there must be a way. In fact I _thought_ I'd tried all the little unfamiliar buttons. Thanks Donny. Thanks also Kelly. That looks really neat. I'm on Chrome too so it's worth a try. 

I tried the Kelly method and it worked perfectly. So happy now.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Straight copy/paste (Kelly's method) works for me, in both Chrome and IE, for links in the dictionary and on any other page where the thread title appears as a link.

Donny's method is needed if you're already in a thread, because in XenForo the thread title at the top of the thread no longer appears as a link.



velisarius said:


> I copy a link from the dictionary but it comes out huge and bolded, and when I try to make it smaller the link is lost. The name of the thread then appears just as large, without the bolding, and without the link.


 That sort of thing can sometimes happen, veli, if you inadvertently delete the URL or /URL BB code (invisible in the Rich Text editor), or indeed any other BB code, by deleting or backspacing just before or after the link name. (You can check if that's what's happened by opening the BB Code editor.) The best way to avoid it is to treat the spaces before and after a link label with kid gloves.

Ws


----------



## osa_menor

osa_menor said:


> On the laptop one can see the language and where the member is from without do anything. The number of posts and the date are available by hovering with the mouse over the name. But on the phone one had to tap on the name or avatar to get a popup with the informations.


Muchas gracias, many thanks. I see you've got that fixed.


----------



## swift

osa_menor said:


> I see you've got that fixed.


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## velisarius

I've finally realised how to keep "conversations" in order, without the familiar folders. It seems you have to search each time you want to see all your conversations with one member grouped together:

At the bottom of the list of your conversations is a very cleverly-camouflaged button, "_conversation display options_". When you click, a box is revealed and you can choose "received by" or "started by", and type the member's name. You then click "set options" and you are taken to a page with all the "conversations" you received or initiated with that member.


----------



## Wordsmyth

velisarius said:


> At the bottom of the list of your conversations is a very cleverly-camouflaged button, "_conversation display options_".


@mkellogg: It would be good if that button could be made much more visible, Mike. (I had actually discovered it not long after the switch to Xen, but completely forgot about it when I was looking for a 'Conversation' recently.)

By the way, veli, it seems to work only with Conversations started since the change to Xen, so it won't find converted vBulletin PMs. But that should become less of an issue as time goes by.

Ws


----------



## sb70012

Hello,
In my opinion the font color of [_Senior Member, Member Since, Messages, Trophy Points, Native Language, was last seen, A moment ago_] is not nicely visible. In my opinion the font color is very bad. I wish it had a clearer color.

Thank you.


----------



## DonnyB

sb70012 said:


> In my opinion the font color of [_Senior Member, Member Since, Messages, Trophy Points, Native Language, was last seen, A moment ago_] is not nicely visible. In my opinion the font color is very bad. I wish it had a clearer color.


Click on the 'WR style' link (on the toolbar - bottom left-hand corner of the screen) and use the style chooser to change over to "High Contrast".  Your wish will be granted!


----------



## suzi br

See I still wish there was a like button in this forum, but I will just type it out instead, Thaks Donny - great tip!


----------



## velisarius

High contrast is perfect. Thanks Donny.



 At last I can distinguish which page I'm on. 
(I think this must be a recent development because I tried it when we first made the changeover and there didn't seem to be much difference.)


----------



## Wordsmyth

Yes, veli, Mike's obviously been quietly working away on things. Last time I looked at the High Contrast style, there was lots of baby pink: now it's a sort of peachy sandy colour. (Overall I still prefer the standard WR style, though I can see pros and cons for both styles: nice to have the choice.)

Another thing I see that's changed recently, in both the styles: text in the quote balloon (which used to be in a smaller font size) is now in the same font size as the rest of the post. Good move, Mike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ws


----------



## littlepond

There is one issue I've noticed with the new version: on a slow Internet connection, WR now loads very slowly, even when cookies are there. I hope some solution can be found to this, as not everyone needing to access WR has a fast Internet connection.


----------



## mkellogg

sb70012 said:


> In my opinion the font color of [_Senior Member, Member Since, Messages, Trophy Points, Native Language, was last seen, A moment ago_] is not nicely visible. In my opinion the font color is very bad. I wish it had a clearer color.


I agree. It is awful, but Xenforo is using the same gray with both a white and a black background. Making it betting in one situation makes it worse in the other.  I complained to them and hope that this will be fixed in the next version.  I will see what I can tweak right now, though.



littlepond said:


> on a slow Internet connection, WR now loads very slowly


Littlepond, let me see what I can do.If it doesn't improve in the next month, please remind me.


----------



## littlepond

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## AngelEyes

Where is the SEND button in the Private Messaging box? I see the PREVIEW, but I don't see anything to click on to actually send it to another member. Thank you!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Try the only other button there, AngelEyes: "Start a Conversation".

Once the conversation is started, it behaves very much like a thread: the 'send' button for follow-up messages is "Post Reply".

Ws


----------



## AngelEyes

Thank you, Wordsmyth. I haven't been here in a while, and this new style is still unfamiliar to me. Your help is appreciated - and it worked.


----------



## Wordsmyth

You're welcome. It does take some getting used to, but some of the features are a real improvement. I recently came across a forum that still uses the vBulletin software, and I found using it quite awkward compared with what we have now.

Ws


----------



## intolerandus

I'd like to go back to the _printing _topic, if I may. Although Opera browser has been growing more and more unhandy with every single update for the last several years, I'm still trying to keep to it because of its font smoothing feature.

Now, the only thing I can't quite figure out is how I can downscale the page so that the font size wasn't so huge when I print it?

Are there any ideas on how I can achieve that?

Thank you.


----------



## JamesM

You are probably more likely to get a good answer from an Opera browser users' forum.  Opera has about a 1% share of browser usage on the internet, so it's definitely a specialty niche.


----------



## roxcyn

Thanks for the high contrast option - it looks better.  Any update on the translation update?  Spanish option of the forum still has some items in English.


----------



## 涼宮

The profile and search of banned users can't be viewed and done. If you try to search the name of a banned user (Members tab) it doesn't even pop up even if you write the full name. It does show up when using ''Posted by Member'' (search bar upper right corner), though.


----------



## _Mozart_

Wow!!! Hace mil que no entraba a WR, vaya sorpresa al verlos migrados a Xenforo.
Amaba vBulletin, pero XenForo es tremendo, el foro se ve liviano, moderno, muy buen cambio.


----------



## wildan1

Hi Mike,

I'm having a problem with composing WRF messages on Safari. If I mistype a word and Safari autocorrects it, the text following is in smaller font size. 

Something is getting imbedded into the message because when this happens and I select the smaller text and try to convert it to the usual size (3), it will not work. I end up deleting the whole message and re-opening a window, hoping I don't mistype this time...

I am using Safari 8.0.5 on a a MacBook Pro.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Blll


----------



## JamesM

I don't know the answer to your problem, Bill, but I might have a workaround.  Have you tried selecting the text and hitting the Tx button on the upper right of the post?  This will remove any formatting codes.


----------



## Peterdg

Apart from what James said, you could also click the button on the right of the Tx button. This will show you the BBcode. 

It may also just be a display problem of Safari. Have you tried to post your post with the small letters? Does it really then appear as small letters once you look at it from without the editor?


----------



## wildan1

I don't have this problem using Safari on any other site or form--only WRF--so I think the issue is a glitch somewhere in the Xenforo software.


----------



## JamesM

I wonder if you could try out another Xenforo site to see if you have the same problem there.  Here are a few popular ones:

http://boards.theforce.net  (Star Wars film fans)
http://priuschat.com (Prius cars)


I found one mention of a similar problem but it doesn't look like a solution was found:

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/xf-1-3-only-one-user-with-weird-font-shrinkage-in-rte.81575/


----------

